# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 3 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

(this post reserved)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Lists Post - Turn 3*

Here is the Lists Post for Turn 3.

  As said before, some of you are in for a shock, some a pleasant shock, and some an unpleasant shock.

  Enjoy!

  - - -


  THE LISTS POST - TURN 3

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 3

  3rd Month of the IR 

  8th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Goodmonth (Common)
  Sunflowers (Olven)
  Boar (Nomads)

  5th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  EDENA OF NEITH - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic 10 / Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5  
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) (ALIVE) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 33  
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 7
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 23
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 27)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil)  PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) Original PL 15, Current PL 14
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Ghosts and others, good and neutral) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Eagles and others, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (WIPED OUT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 1
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 4
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  - Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 4
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 6
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  RECONQUERED BY DAGGER

  - Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 0

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 18
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 23
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 15
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 5

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 8
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 0
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 18

  CONQUESTS

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (CONVERTED TO EVIL)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 1
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 4

  - - -

  EDENA OF NEITH

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 100, Current PL 80

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 20

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (DEVASTATED, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 8

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (WIPED OUT, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2 (OUT OF CONTROL)

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  RECONQUERED BY  FESTY DOG

  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Planars (Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original Oerthian PL 230, Current Oerthian PL 214, Current Torilian PL 540

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psion 20th / epic metamind 10th / sorceress 10th / shadow adept 10th / dreamweaver 10th, epic 100, Shade template, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL  22
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 26

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 12

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 6
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE

  - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (DEVASTATED) (M)  Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 46
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Eastern League) 

   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Iron League) 

   Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 28
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 9
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 6
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 23

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 10
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 27
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 13
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 6

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 29
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 31
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 25
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 25

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 11

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 7

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 13
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 4

  RECONQUERED BY KALANYR

  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED,  LFMR) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED, LFMR ) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Giants of the Barrier Peaks (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Crystalmists (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 7, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Hellfurnaces (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 8, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 15
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 20
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 32
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  CONQUESTS BY MAUDLIN

  - Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
   - Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  1
  - Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1


  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  Seven Shadowlords, Chosen of Melkor, who make The Shadow Council, each has a power level of 2 including magic items and Chosen Of Melkor template. 

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 3

  Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) PL 2                   
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) PL 2
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) PL 2
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) PL 2
  Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) PL 2
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) PL 2

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 52
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (SHADOW NATION, SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (TOTAL KILL) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 0

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) PL 7

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few goods) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 14
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 18
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 2
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 7
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 26

  CONQUESTS BY SERPENTEYE

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 12

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 5

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 17

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 30
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 45
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 35)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Plunder from the City of the Gods (Assorted high technological items) PL 4

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 19

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 5
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 3
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (DEVASTATED) (S)  Original PL 4, Current PL 2

   RECONQUERED BY WILLIAMS

  - Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 32

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  -  

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 107 + 17
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 86 + 15
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 66 + 18
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrunian Alliance, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 45 + 18
  DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 47 + 15
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 99 + 19
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 174 + 18
   EDENA OF NEITH (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 17
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 64 + 15
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils)  224 + 41 (+ 540 (270 Oerthian) still in Realmspace)
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 93 + 17
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 59 + 26
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 83 + 20
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 227 + 18
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 76 + 48
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 100 + 20
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 100 + 38
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 + 6
  SERPENTEYE (Planar Devils, Yugoloths, Efreet, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 174 + 18
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 56 + 16
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 70 + 19
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 119 + 19
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 24 + 22
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 83 + 16
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 44 + 12

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

Alyx 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Anabstercorian 3 (INTACT)
Black Omega 6 (MINOR LOSSES)
Creamsteak 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Dagger 6 (INTACT)
Darkness 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Mr Draco 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Edena of Neith  5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Festy Dog 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forrester 6 (INTACT)
Forsaken One 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
GnomeWorks 2 (DEVASTATED)
John Brown 6 (INTACT)
Kaboom 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Kalanyr 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Maudlin 3 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Sollir Furryfoot 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Turrosh Mak 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Uvenelei 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Valkys 6 (INTACT)
William Ronald 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE

Alyx 8
Anabstercorian 2
Black Omega 8
Creamsteak 8
Dagger 8
Darkness 8
Mr Draco 8
Edena of Neith  6
Festy Dog 8
Forrester 20
Forsaken One 8
GnomeWorks 20
John Brown 8
Kaboom 8
Kalanyr 8
Maudlin 6
Lord Melkor (Talos) 18
Rhialto 4
Serpenteye 8
Sollir Furryfoot 6
Turrosh Mak 8
Uvenelei 8
Valkys 4
William Ronald 8
Zelda 8

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

Alyx 2
Anabstercorian 6
Black Omega 2
Bonedagger 2
Creamsteak 4
Dagger 2
Darkness 2
Mr Draco 2
Edena of Neith  2
Festy Dog 2
Forrester 14
Forsaken One 2
GnomeWorks 2
John Brown 2
Kaboom 2
Kalanyr 32
Maudlin 7
Lord Melkor (Talos) 13
Rhialto 2
Serpenteye 2
Sollir Furryfoot 2
Turrosh Mak 2
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 8
William Ronald 2
Zelda 2

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 2 (evil undead)
Black Omega 0 
Creamsteak 1 (good and neutral undead)
Dagger 0 
Darkness 2 (good undead)
Mr Draco 2 (evil undead)
Edena of Neith  2 (evil undead)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 1 (good undead)
Forsaken One 2 (evil undead)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 2 (evil undead)
Kaboom 2 (good undead)
Kalanyr 2 (evil undead)
Maudlin 2 (evil undead)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2 (evil undead)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 2 (evil undead)
Sollir Furryfoot 1 (evil undead)
Turrosh Mak 1 (evil undead)
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 2 (evil undead)
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE

Alyx  1
Anabstercorian  1
Black Omega  1
Creamsteak  1
Dagger  3
Darkness  1
Mr Draco  1
Edena of Neith  1
Festy Dog  1
Forrester  1
Forsaken One  1
GnomeWorks  1
John Brown  1
Kaboom  1
Kalanyr  2
Maudlin  1
Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
Rhialto  0 
Serpenteye  1
Sollir Furryfoot  2
Turrosh Mak  3
Uvenelei  2
Valkys  1
William Ronald  1
Zelda  1

  - - -

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE

Alyx  1
Anabstercorian  1
Black Omega  1
Creamsteak  1
Dagger  1
Darkness  1
Mr Draco  1
Edena of Neith  1
Festy Dog  1
Forrester  1
Forsaken One  1
GnomeWorks  1
John Brown  1
Kaboom  1
Kalanyr  1
Maudlin  1
Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
Rhialto  0
Serpenteye  1
Sollir Furryfoot  1
Turrosh Mak  1
Uvenelei  1
Valkys  1
William Ronald  1
Zelda  1

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1518
Anabstercorian 1502
Black Omega 1502
Creamsteak 1503
Dagger 1510.6
Darkness 1502
Mr Draco 1502
Edena of Neith  1502
Festy Dog 1502
Forrester 2100 and 1881
Forsaken One 1502
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1502
John Brown 1518.6
Kaboom 1541
Kalanyr 1502
Maudlin 1520
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1502
Rhialto 1502
Serpenteye 1502
Sollir Furryfoot 1502 
Turrosh Mak 1502
Uvenelei 1528.6
Valkys 1502
William Ronald 1502 
Zelda 1502


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Rules Post - Turn 3*

THE RULES POST - TURN 2 

                                  RULE 1: TURNS 

                                  A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on
                                  Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
                                  Unless I post otherwise. 

                                  A Turn consists of a single thread. 
                                  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

                                  At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn. 

                                  I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that. 

                                  Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

                                  Post to the thread. 

                                  Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
                                  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not
                                  work. 

                                  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
                                  You Post to attack. 
                                  You Post to defend. 
                                  You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

                                  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much
                                  in one month of game time. 
                                  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
                                  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

                                  You can, and should, e-mail me. 

                                  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
                                  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
                                  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

                                  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
                                  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

                                  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

                                  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
                                  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
                                  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own. 

                                  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your
                                  enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are
                                  successful. 
                                  You can make alliances. 
                                  You can betray your alliances. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

                                  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the
                                  Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the
                                  Shadow Empire.) 

                                  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

                                  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
                                  These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
                                  These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

                                  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
                                  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race
                                  at the start of the next Turn. 

                                  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in
                                  the Technological Arms Race. 

                                  To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
                                  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

                                  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what
                                  military weapons your Power can build: 

                                  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
                                  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously
                                  enter the field of Technomancy. 
                                  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
                                  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
                                  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
                                  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
                                  18 indicates World War One technology. 
                                  21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
                                  24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
                                  27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
                                  30 indicates ICBMs. 
                                  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
                                  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
                                  39 indicates your first space shot. 
                                  41 indicates your first moon landing. 
                                  45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
                                  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
                                  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile
                                  defense shield. 

                                  There is another post (or will be, if I can manage it) called the Technological Addenda post. 
                                  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented
                                  when. 
                                  It is quite an eye opener. 
                                  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based
                                  on your point total and the chart above. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

                                  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is
                                  advanced. 
                                  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the
                                  Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the
                                  Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

                                  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

                                  Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

                                  - 

                                  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial
                                  Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

                                  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power
                                  Level to advancing your civilization. 
                                  E-mail me if you are doing this. 
                                  Do not post this to the boards. 

                                  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance
                                  and Industrial Revolution. 

                                  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
                                  Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

                                  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial
                                  Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

                                  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently. 
                                  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
                                  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
                                  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level,
                                  permanently. 

                                  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the
                                  increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

                                  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
                                  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

                                  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

                                  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
                                  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

                                  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3
                                  times.) 
                                  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

                                  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

                                  - 

                                  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per
                                  Planar Race claimed. 
                                  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

                                  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

                                  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
                                  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

                                  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  THE CURRENT REALITY 

                                  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
                                  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

                                  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

                                  Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

                                  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
                                  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct
                                  service. 

                                  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
                                  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League
                                  currently has. 

                                  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's)
                                  anywhere in a Turn. 

                                  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic
                                  (See below in this rule.) 

                                  Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of
                                  the above restrictions. 

                                  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a
                                  heavy price for their use. 
                                  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price
                                  you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage
                                  from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

                                  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in
                                  Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

                                  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's
                                  friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
                                  This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may
                                  not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
                                  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the
                                  Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be
                                  uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

                                  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

                                  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not
                                  come back all at once. 
                                  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting
                                  back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
                                  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and
                                  study, which has not been conducted yet. 

                                  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new
                                  reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

                                  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of
                                  yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
                                  And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

                                  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

                                  10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this
                                  Race. 
                                  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research
                                  how to employ 10th level magic. 

                                  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
                                  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must
                                  remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not
                                  their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

                                  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and
                                  in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great
                                  secrets. 

                                  Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

                                  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly
                                  complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the
                                  experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky
                                  venture.) 
                                  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged
                                  to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
                                  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
                                  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
                                  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
                                  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
                                  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
                                  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly
                                  change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you 
                                  remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

                                  This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
                                  Do not post it to the boards. 

                                  The Reward: 

                                  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical
                                  Arms Race. 
                                  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4
                                  points that Turn. 

                                  The Penalty: 

                                  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power
                                  Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your
                                  e-mails. 
                                  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. If you spend 7
                                  points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points
                                  next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical
                                  Arms Race. 

                                  Additional Rules: 

                                  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
                                  They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
                                  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if
                                  you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
                                  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the
                                  way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
                                  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

                                  You may share your research. 
                                  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they
                                  gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the
                                  research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per
                                  10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and
                                  you still pay the full penalty. 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and
                                  you still pay the full penalty. 
                                  Etc. 
                                  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

                                  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th
                                  level magic freely. 
                                  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything
                                  appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
                                  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

                                  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and
                                  100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

                                  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
                                  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in
                                  Power Level lost. 
                                  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and 
                                  300 points in Power Level lost. 
                                  Etc. 

                                  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
                                  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical
                                  research, if that is your choice. 


                                  11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level
                                  magic. 
                                  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the
                                  Present! 

                                  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to
                                  learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th
                                  and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to
                                  mention themselves. 

                                  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research
                                  on 11th level magic. 

                                  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

                                  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional
                                  point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

                                  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level
                                  magic. 
                                  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic)
                                  need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level
                                  magic. 

                                  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE
                                  POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss,
                                  based on your e-mails. 

                                  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with
                                  13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
                                  Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
                                  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to
                                  be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

                                  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points,
                                  and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

                                  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

                                  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following: 


                                  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace,
                                  during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
                                  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or
                                  being immersed in acid or lava. 
                                  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
                                  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

                                  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime
                                  ballistae and catapults. 
                                  You can build ships that will fly. 
                                  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

                                  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small
                                  artillery. 
                                  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly
                                  powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
                                  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the
                                  surface. 

                                  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to
                                  other Planes of existence. 
                                  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies)
                                  can freely use these Gates. 

                                  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide,
                                  or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you
                                  please. 
                                  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

                                  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20
                                  mph. 
                                  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to
                                  anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

                                  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to
                                  warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to
                                  semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
                                  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and
                                  fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
                                  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a
                                  mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.)
                                  Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter,
                                  making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small
                                  lake, drying up a 
                                  small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

                                  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area
                                  of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
                                  A Mythal could allow: 

                                  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
                                  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
                                  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
                                  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10
                                  stated races.) 
                                  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less,
                                  while they remain in the Mythal. 

                                  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if
                                  human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

                                  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less
                                  (one ability per Turn.) 

                                  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account
                                  whenever you make an attack. 
                                  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into
                                  account whenever you are attacked. 



                                  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
                                  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times. (Amulets of
                                  Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

                                  Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a
                                  chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.) 
                                  However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1. 

                                  - 

                                  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
                                  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic
                                  storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and
                                  tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless 
                                  death, or anything else that pleases you. 
                                  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
                                  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell
                                  in an e-mail.) 
                                  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very
                                  high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
                                  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy
                                  of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
                                  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated;
                                  the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
                                  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of
                                  the area attacked. 

                                  - 

                                  You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
                                  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th
                                  level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

                                  NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so
                                  many actions in a Turn. 
                                  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are
                                  at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

                                  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  This section is under construction. 
                                  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the
                                  fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

                                  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
                                  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
                                  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

                                  I am still considering this one. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

                                  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in
                                  Realmspace. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and
                                  in Greyspace. 

                                  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their
                                  own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

                                  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth
                                  and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril
                                  and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

                                  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send
                                  forces to Oerth. 
                                  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of
                                  this to Oerth as they please. 
                                  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

                                  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will
                                  only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
                                  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

                                  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to
                                  Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it.


                                  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force,
                                  because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United
                                  Commonwealth. 
                                  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack,
                                  including Vecna and his Legions. 
                                  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less
                                  strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

                                  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following
                                  restrictions: 

                                  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
                                  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
                                  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive
                                  to do so. 
                                  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else
                                  on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

                                  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will
                                  lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

                                  - 

                                  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
                                  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of
                                  Vecna, to penetrate. 
                                  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will
                                  post the news. 

                                  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United
                                  Commonwealth of Toril. 
                                  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very
                                  shrewd diplomacy. 

                                  Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

                                  The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
                                  Hope Isle, PL 500 
                                  The Scro Star League, PL 300 
                                  The Church of Toril, PL 100 

                                  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran
                                  equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

                                  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
                                  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
                                  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
                                  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
                                  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

                                  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items
                                  (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
                                  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most
                                  extraordinary of conditions. 

                                  The above applies to NPCs. 
                                  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

                                  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL
                                  is enhanced further. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

                                  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for
                                  the IR. 
                                  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the
                                  United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
                                  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

                                  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map
                                  to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

                                  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
                                  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

                                  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
                                  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2,
                                  permanently. 
                                  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

                                  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1%
                                  chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out
                                  there existing that can raid it. 
                                  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

                                  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

                                  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
                                  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other
                                  Powers in the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Even as the explosion rocks Jalpa, causing widespread destruction, and disrupting the peace conference, and even as the other news comes in, yet more news arrives.
  It seems a number of things are all happening at once.

  (And no, I am not doing this on my own.  One of you caused this to happen.)

  Furyondy is, indeed, declaring independence from the Kevellond League (ignore my statement about lost PLs, though.)
  Zeif is declaring independence from the Baklunish Confederation, stating it wants peace, and it does not want Garnak telling it what to do.
  The Wind Dukes of Aaqa are threatening to pull out of the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent, stating that the arrival of the Torilians is chaotic in nature (and chaos is anathema to the Wind Dukes - their idea of lawful is unbelievable, folks)
  Rel Astra is declaring independence from the Dark Union.
  Drax the Invulnerable states he wants peace and a continuation of trade, and that this war is bad for business.
  Enheartened by this, the nearby Grandwood declares indepedence, and the Dark Union loses control of it again (I shall place 1 PL of rebel forces there instead, while the 1 PL the Dark Union allocated is moved to Ahlissa.)
  The Duchy of Ulek is declaring independence from the Kingdom of Ulek, stating it will not tolerate riffraff in their nation.

  A major uprising occurs in Celene.
  Apparently, Queen Yolande is a fake, for the REAL Queen Yolande leads the uprising, and seizes control of Enkstad.
  The orcs of Turrosh Mak are massacred by the rebels, who drive them out of Celene.
  The rebel elves state that they will never tolerate orcs inside their kingdom, and that the Scarlet Brotherhood set a puppet up on their throne, and would have subverted them all.

  In the Lortmil Technomancy, a major battle erupts between the dwarves and gnomes, apparently over a lost bet in a card game.
  The subsequent brawl escalates into swordfighting, and then into a full scale riot, which spills over into one of the main production lines for ammunition.
  As all efforts to quell the riot and fighting fail, the ammo goes off, and the Lortmil Technomancy suffers the same fate as Jalpa - many caves rock as a huge explosion takes out the ammo factory.

  In the Barrier Peaks, the Robots - led by several Solistarim - attack the drow, pushing the force sent by Kalanyr back from the ship.

  The monsters of Dreadwood go outside of Turrosh Mak's control, and start a rampage in Keoland.
  Apparently, they got tired of waiting for the order to attack from Turrosh Mak, and decided to take matters into their own hands.
  As a result, the Keoland port city of Gradsul is assaulted, and the citzenry in a panic slam the gates shut and mann the walls.
  Funny thing, but the fleet of the Scarlet Brotherhood is just offshore, and one of their ships - specially modified as a fire ship - comes barreling into the Kevellond Navy.
  Several Kevellond ships catch fire, burn, and sink.

  Acererak's Minions confirm that Turrosh Mak does, indeed, have a massive fleet waiting, and ready (loaded with orcs) to cross to Onnwal, to liberate Irongate.

  In the Empire of Iuz, Fellreev Forest offers to join the Empire in return for amnesty for it's people.
  Their ambassador proclaims they will accept the Pantheon of Power.

  Perrenland declares independence from the Coalition of Light and Shadow.
  Their ambassador states they are joining the Solistarim, their Flannae relatives to the north.

  The Hold of Stonefist declares independence from the Empire of Iuz, and their ambassadors offer alliance with the Snow Barbarians.

  Apparently, that magical plague the Scarlet Brotherhood started is spreading.  A number of people claim to be ill in the Dark Union and in the Lortmil Technomancy.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To the Elves Of Celene from The Shade:
We are glad that you will no longer tolerate your false rulers, for these are pawns of Forrester, butcher of Evermeet, one that has a blood of millions of your brethren on his hands, one that corrupted them, made them breed with orcs and goblins, made them abandom their Gods! And he wants to do the same with you! If you desire so, we will help you against any agressors!

Furyondy receives a similar message.

To Anabstecorian: 
Explain your deeds! Are you allied with Torillians?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Queen Yolande of Celene holds a trial for the imposter queen.
  She is found guilty, and sentenced to be executed for High Treason.
  Orcs are banned from Celene permanently, on pain of death, by Royal Edict of the Queen.

  The Queen does not acknowledge the message of the Shade, since they are enemies, but she would agree that orcs mating with elves is a very awful thought.

  Queen Yolande asks the Lortmil Technomancy to rid itself of it's orcs, since they are enemies of the elves, and Celene fears a coup against the Lortmil Technomancy by the Pomarj.

  The Solistarim ... Anabstercorian must speak for them.

  Everyone must speak for their respective Powers.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

At the conference Shadowlady Ahissa seems to be a bit confused and surprised hearing the news, but it lasts only a moment Than she speaks:

All these fools that plot to invade The Shadow Throne, BE WARNED! For you will have to fight not only us, but the land itself, for it is now a land of Shadow, land of eternal night ! The very air is filled with Shadow Essence, and it purifies those that are exposed to it, purifies from the false light! And our mighty spells of Shadow will  be even stronger there, and magic of the light will lose its might!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Drax the Invulnerable created the undead legions of Medegia for the Dark Union out of the chaos and general evil that was Medegia prior to that.
  Thus, now that Rel Astra has declared independence, Medegia tries to go with it.
  Within a matter of 2 days, the entire eastern half of Medegia has declared indepedence, and turned hostile to the Union forces in the western half.
  The rebellion spreads up the coast, clear past Ounsty, and into the Lone Heath.

  Seeing their chance, the Sea Barons revolt, forcing the Union troops off their islands, declaring their ancient independence.

  The trouble in the west intensifies.
  Keoland, now under attack from the Dreadwood, is blaming Turrosh Mak, and threatening to pull out of the Kevellond League.
  Tusmit and Ekbir are wondering if they ought to let Garnak push them around?

  The Wind Dukes of Aaqa move closer to declaring indepedence from the Alliance of the Crescent.

  The Robots of the Barrier Peaks, led by 3 Solistarim leaders, defeat the force sent against them by Kalanyr, and force it to retreat southward.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak's minions dig themselves into the tunnels of the Iron Hills, the same ones they had conquered only a short while ago. In their fortifications, they strategically integrate pockets of bound and naked civilians captured in Irongate and throughout the region. The lower tunnels, where the undead make their stand, are filled with Death Fog (healing undead and killing the living).  

As soon as any of Turrosh Makh's ships near the shores, they will be bombarded from the beaches with some particularly grisly projectiles. Bloated carcasses of humans and dwarves, innards and blood, all blackened with some odd and terrible disease. Some of the projectiles even still scream as they arc through the sky. Even where they miss the decks, they float in the water, choking the shorelines and spreading a cloud of pestilence throughout the channel.

Acererak avatar makes a trip to Medegia, confronting Drax the Invulnerable. First he will verify that all is as reports indicate, as information is very conflicting! If so, Acererak will try to quell the rebellion. Invulnerable he may be, but still undead. Acererak will hurl repeated Control Undead spells at him and his entourage (Widened several times, each one affecting up to 130 HD of undead with a Will save of 108), and channeling Negative Energy to Command undead (as a 40th level cleric). Once the leadership is subdued, he will order them back to duty in the Dark Union.


----------



## Maudlin

Frankly, I think Edena accidentally knocked over his battlemap, immediately came unhinged and is trying to cover up for it now


----------



## Forrester

A sending goes out after chaos once again breaks out over Toril . . . 

PEACE!

We of Toril call on the great and mighty powers of Oerth to resist the influences that have been forced upon you by dark forces. 

Of late, allies fight allies, neighbors are at each others' throats, and lies grow like weeds. THIS MUST STOP. YOU MUST RESIST!

We do not know who is at fault for this -- has Vecna's return prompted this chaos? Is this yet ANOTHER dark trick by the Shadow Brotherhood, who, it does not need to be said, enjoys nothing more than sowing the seeds of strife? Or is this another trick of the Shade -- Melkor, I think thou dost protest too much. Awfully quick on that post . 

Or is this a trick of the Solistarim? We know very little of them and their ways . . . 

It does not matter. These are small things. What is important is the Peace agreements that you have hammered out, and that the fighting not continue. Especially not in the presence of Vecna. The last thing we need is to let ourselves open to an attack by him. 

I, Forrester, will come to the Peace Conference. I hope to see the rest of you there.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester what if it is mostly YOUR FAULT!? It seems that you want peace, but it will be YOUR peace, the same one you have on Toril! But it seems that elves of Celene don`t want to merge with orcs, and people of Furyondy won`t listen to your lies anymore! Disappointed with your toys, are you,  ugly boy!? And we believe it was you that deployed Robots of Carrier Peaks on Toril, to present yourself as a savior, who else could?


----------



## Serpenteye

The Armies of the Dark Union march into the rebellious territories of the east to aid the loyal forces in the area. The God Emperor still has many followers in those lands.
The God Emperor himself teleport with his bodyguard to the vicinity of Drax and attemt to enslave or kill him. The Sahuagin rise out of the Solnor to restore Union rule in the isles of the Sea Barons. 
The spies and diviners of the Union are ordered to find the source of the madness and chaos and to seek out other prospective rebels and annihilate them before they can strike.
Other mages and clerics (of the God Emperor) attemt to find a cure for the plague. Meanwhile, the afflicted are quarantined and their corpses burned.

A formal message of thanks is sent to Acererak.

Another message is sent to Drax:

"You say that war is bad for business and then you start one when the last war has just ended. Are you mad? Yes, war is bad for business. But rebellion is even worse and having your soul ripped to pieces and devoured, well, that tends to be quite a severe hindrance for making money. Your death will be quite magnificent, how sad for you that you won't enjoy suffering it as much as I will inflicting it."



---edena wrote:

Rel Astra is declaring independence from the Dark Union. 
Drax the Invulnerable states he wants peace and a continuation of trade, and that this war is bad for business. 
---

This makes no sence. I have made my desire for peace abundantly clear throughout the world, Drax knows this. Furthermore, all people (and undead) in positions of power in the Dark Union are magically bound to complete loyalty and obedience.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Forrester what if it is mostly YOUR FAULT!? It seems that you want peace, but it will be YOUR peace, the same one you have on Toril! But it seems that elves of Celene don`t want to merge with orcs, and people of Furyondy won`t listen to your lies anymore! Disappointed with your toys, are you,  ugly boy!? And we believe it was you that deployed Robots of Carrier Peaks on Toril, to present yourself as a savior, who else could? *




Oh, please. The Robots of the Barrier Peaks were there long before my people arrived on Toril -- your own sages and Communes with your gods will back me up on that one. 

And the elves of Celene have the right to not "merge" with the orcs. That would hardly be forced upon them in the UC -- and, of course, there is no UC here. Just the nations of Oerth.

You are tiresome, Melkor. The least you can do is amuse me, the way Acererak did, by saying "poopie". 

Forrester


----------



## Uvenelei

I quickly hasten to pacify the leaders of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa. I assure them that the Commonwealth Forces, camped entirely in Lyrn, are of no threat to the good peoples of Aaqa. I have allowed Forrester's forces to camp in Lyrn because I am honoring a debt I owe them. They have taught me much, and I must repay them for their efforts, lest I be a simple thief. I also note that the Commonwealth peoples are also very honorable. They have come to Oerth to help us maintain peace when we ourselves seem incapable of doing so. They sacrificed many of their own in stopping the rampaging robots, and in doing so saved many towns and thousands of innocent strangers. They have sought no reward in return for this act. Finally, I assure the leaders of Aaqa that the Commonwealth members in Lyrn, acting as respectful guests, will obey my laws and, if you so desire it, will stay out of the Wind Dukes terrirory.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Anabstecorian and Kalanyr:

We advise you, we beg you, stop fighting, overcome your mutual hatred, hear the voice of reason! For if not you will bring your destruction! Close to your lands are Baklunish Confederation, and Kevellond League, and Ulek, and Alliance of Rising Sun! And we believe that rulers of these lands are under the influence of Forrester, and he himself is bringing mighty armies from Toril, and wishes to see you both crushed before him!


----------



## Serpenteye

The God Emperor of the Dark Union rises and speaks before the dissolving assembly of the peace conference.

"I must be brief, I have a traitor to kill.
In this world of Oerth chaos rules. We have tried to build order but whenever we put one stone in place ten others jump out of the mortar and shatter. Despite of this I urge you all to not surrender to the rising tide of madness. I urge you to not abandon the peace we have begun to build. "

The God Emperor teleports out.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*TREACHERY!*

Anabstercorian gazes out the window of the peace conference, his sunbuster drone buzzing about his head angrily.  <<I was not responsible for the actions of the Barrier Peaks.  I did not order them.>>

He turns to face you all.  <<I did order my thrall to find a quicker way to technological superiority, and they may have taken control of the Barrier Peaks robots.  BUT, if they then used these robots to attack you, as seems to be the case, they did so without seeking my permission.  I would not have allowed this action.  Those responsible will be executed.  As for the Torilians, I am not allied with them in any way.  If you believe I am that is due to a misinterpretation of the messages sent to us.>>

<< I will be going to stop these rogue Solistarim personally.  If you like, you can have some part of their bodies afterwards for keepsakes. >>

He casts Teleport Without Error and vanishes.


----------



## Rhialto

*A strange missive...*

The following message is discovered by a major official of every great power, placed on their desk, or near their bed.

"GREETINGS--

We wish to introduce ourselves.  We are the Obsidian Order.  We are a new assassin's guild, that wishes to offer you our services.  You have felt our touch before--while we are not a liberty to divulge our client's, rest assured, we bear you no hatred, and wish to gain your trust.  Thus, we are offering you the use of our services.  Consider how easily we have delivered this message to you.  You can be assured from this alone that we are a formidable group, though some things do lie outside our power.

And so, our offer.  We will let you name one target, of moderate standing (no dieties, please), for the mere price of 1000 gp.  We will then eliminate this target for you.  Our chance of success is usually quite high, and so you will probably see results.  Afterwards, if you wish to reuse our services you may for our traditional price.  We assure you, these are quite reasonable.  

If you decide to take our offer, simply write the name of the target on the back of this letter, and place it where it was originally found, and it will be gone by next morning.  DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CAPTURE THE BEARER!  If a target is named with the intent of entrapping the Order, then no attempt to pick up will be made.  Any attempt to scry the Order's location or members WILL fail, and result in the destruction of the letter.  Dispelling will destroy the letter, and no pickup will be made.

Once you have chosen your target, we will see if they are assailable.  If it is possible, than you will be notified, and delivery place for the price made.  ONCE AGAIN, MAKE NO ATTEMPTS TO CAPTURE THE ORDER!  ANY ATTEMPT MAKES THE CONTRACT NULL AND VOID, AND SO WE WILL NOT COME TO PICK UP THE MONEY.  Upon delivery of the money, the victim should be killed within a month.  If we fail, half of the money will be returned to you.

YOUR AGENTS IN DEATH,

THE OBSIDIAN ORDER"

(OOC: If you decide to take me up on this, just e-mail me your target.  Thanks.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

On the back on the letter delivered to The Shade, name Turrosh Mak is written.


----------



## Serpenteye

How convenient. A wave of chaos breaks over the world and, coincidentally, an order of infiltrators and assassins makes itself known at the same time. Have we perhaps found the source of the madness, or is it just a screen for a greater power?


----------



## Forrester

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *How convenient. A wave of chaos breaks over the world and, coincidentally, an order of infiltrators and assassins makes itself known at the same time. Have we perhaps found the source of the madness, or is it just a screen for a greater power? *




Stunningly, we are in agreement, Serpenteye.


----------



## Maudlin

The letter left for the Obsidian Order has a single word on the back -- 'Hope.'

Meanwhile the Sages of the Scarlet Brotherhood and Black Academy busy themselves with making sense of the turmoil in the world. There is too much going on at once to be a coincidence or unguided event. Somewhere, someone was scheming, and it was affecting even us. 

All reports coming in are verified on location, all intelligence gathered checked and crosschecked by three independent sources. If individuals are found to act a-typically, they are wrestled to the floor and get Dispel Magics, Mind Blanks and Break Enchantments cast on them until their hair falls out from the background radiation.

Meanwhile, Mistress Ferranifer stands on the balcony of her room at the peace conference complex, inhaling deeply of the fresh smell of sulphur and destruction, taking in the chaos happily as she looks out over the city. She is confident the talks will resume, the insults settled.


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen mutters,  "I see someone is deliberately provoking Chaos"  

The attacks against Keoland are investigated and they are urged to stay in the League. Furyondy is asked to stay in the league.
Murlynd appears in Gradsul to defend the city.  An ambassador is sent to Turrosh Mak.

Security officials try to capture the members of the Obsidian Order. The individual is MIND PROBED by Heward, a demigod.  (Long before this I had proved the existence of the Black Brotherhood.)

Ambassadors are sent to Celene. 

A message is sent to the leaders of the different nations and factions.

"We urge you and your forces to remain at peace.  Someone seems to be trying to provoke as much chaos as possible.  Until we know who is doing this, the Kevellond League urges caution."

"Someone is attempting to provoke fighting.  While we have our suspicions, we are seeking the truth."

"We had planned on sending someone to the peace conference in Jalpa.  Perhaps it is best that we did not."

"As for the robots, we have had proof of their existence for 65 years.  We commend the forces lead by Lord Kalanyr of the Underdark Alliance in trying to stop the rebellious robots."

"The Church of Shade is lying about the robots.  I have no plans to attack Kalanyr, with whom I have made peace with as well as his allies, or Anabstercorian.  The inaccuracy of Lord Rhaumgaum's statements makes me wonder about his role in these strange events."

Edena:

Alyx left me in charge of his forces.  His Queen Yolande is the real one, and efforts are made to take down this imposter.  It looks like Celene will be dealing with its own affairs.  I presume that the real Queen of Celene is the one Alyx has been running.

I also have to leave for a few hours.

Also, a lot of the players controlling the powers you mentioned are away.

I cannot speak for Turrosh Mak, Darkness, Gnomeworks or anyone else.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade agents continue to spread anti-Torillian propaganda, they support all separatists movements, but NOT in the realms of our allies.

On the conference Shadow ambassador speaks again:

-I am curious, if United Commonwealth of Toril doesn`t have hostile intentions, why are they bringing more and more armies from Toril?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena, Maudlin*

The powerslist and the map need to be updated. The Grandwood, The Celadon and the County of Urnst are now parts of the Dark Union.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Dark Union is able to regain control of Rel Astra, Medegia, the Sea Barons, and the coastal areas, although the fight is costly.
  The direct aid of Acererak makes a huge difference, as Drax is unable to stand against him, and the undead army of Drax goes over to Acererak.

  The absense of Acererak from Irongate gives the defenders the chance to slaughter Acererak's minions, driving them back past the broken defenses, putting the barricades back in place.

  In the west, the Wind Dukes are pacified by the statements from Lyrn, and stay in the Alliance of the Crescent.

  However, Zeif remains independent, and still threatens to take Tusmit, Ekbir, and Yecha with it.
  Furyondy remains defiant, threatening to break up the Kevellond League.

  Anabstercorian confronts the Solistarim leading the robots.
  Only they are not Solistarim, nor are they leading the robots.
  They are pretending to be Solistarim, and they are pretending to be leading the robots, and doing a very good job of both.
  Whatever they are, Anabstercorian catches little of, for the moment he probes past their defenses, they fall down dead.
  Efforts to speak with their souls fail, for their souls died also.
  However, Anabstercorian did catch two words:

  Scarlet Brotherhood

  In Celene, the execution date for the false Queen Yolande grows closer.
  However, one faction of the elves contends that the Queen, is a fake, and that the fake, is the real Queen.
  The other faction, contends that the current Queen is the real Queen, and the fake queen, is the fake Queen, and they hold power now, having thrown the orcs of the Pomarj out of Celene.
  The threat of civil war in Celene becomes very real, as the group of elves who contend the fake Queen is the real one move to rescue her.

  Gradsul drives off the angry monsters, and peace is restored in Keoland.
  Keoland decides to remain in the Kevellond League.
  Furyondy remains in revolt, stating that Veluna is telling it what to do and that it doesn't care for that.


----------



## Serpenteye

The bulk of the Dark Union armies then go into the Grandwood with every single planar under our control.

Meanwhile in Rel Astra the God Emperor feasts on Drax's soul and reanimates his body as a common zombie who is put to work cleaning the sewers of the city. But first Drax's corpse is paraded trough the cities of the Dark Union as a warning to those who would rise above their rightful station and against their rightful ruler.

Needless to say, the new governors of Rel Astra and the Sea Barons are utterly loyal to the God Emperor.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League begins an investigation of the truth of what is going on.  (I have family matters to deal with for the next few hours.)

Communes and divinations are performed.  An attempt to determine if any 10th level magic spells have been cast in the last week is part of the commune and divination questions. Attempts are made to determine what role Vecna, the Church of Shade, and the Black Brotherhood may have in the current unrest.  (the members undergo demigod mind probes.) The demigods Heward and Keoghtom investigate the unrest and question any agents of the Black Brotherhood.  (Obsidian Order, Rhialto?  Come on, you are showing your cards.)

Turrosh Mak's territory is a considerable distance from Gradsul in Keoland, and to the best of my knowledge, he does not control the forest near Gradsul.  If this is correct, then some power that can move large forces at will is obviously involved.  Also, evidence of anything that could only be done with 10th level magic or divine power is looked for in the recent events.  (Edena, well done.  I see Vecna as having taken

Ambassadors are dispatched to the Underdark Alliance played by Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One.

Varnaith, the Lendore Isles, and the Celestial Empire investigate who is truly the Queen of Celene.  If the woman accused of being the false queen is truly Queen Yolande, they will support her.  (Edena, on behalf of Alyx I allocated 10 PLs of force from Varnaith to help defend Celene.)

I will e-mail a few players before I leave in the next few minutes.

Edena, can you post the results of my investigation that you just sent me.  This way everyone will know it is trure.   (Well done, great fan of Jack Vance.  *BIG CLUE!*)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Grandwood fights back.

  Drax the NPC is considered killed and his PL lost to the Dark Union.
  Score one for whoever or whatever is causing this trouble (and, it is not the Moderator, for he is only following instructions.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Actually, Turrosh Mak really does control the Dreadwood, which is close to Gradsul, or he did ... until the trouble started.

  The Voice of Vecna states that Vecna does not involve himself in such petty squabbles amongst the Servitor Races.
  Divinations show no 10th level magic was used in any of the incidents.

  The investigation is fruitless, since every person caught dies, body and soul.

  Civil war erupts in Celene as the two factions of elves fight over who the real Queen is.
  Both Queens claim the other Queen is the false one.

  In the north, the Fellreev ambassadors conclude turning over the Fellreev to Iuz, while the Hold of Stonefist has successfully declared indepedence from Iuz.

  Furyondy, now indepedent, demands that Iuz leave it's territory.

  In the far southwest, it is heard that Zindia has agreed to a truce with those attacking it.
  How that happened, nobody knows.  Not even the Eryptians currently in the Flanaess.
  Bewildered, they send people to find out what's going on down there.
  So do the allies of Zindia, I presume.

  The robots are continuing to move south, and passing into the domain of Kalanyr.
  The so-called Solistarim agents started them in that direction, and now they are on a roll again.
  This time, against the humanoids.
  Once more, particle cannons and laser guns blast away at defenders far less well armed than themselves.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> * The absense of Acererak from Irongate gives the defenders the chance to slaughter Acererak's minions, driving them back past the broken defenses, putting the barricades back in place.*



OOC: Argl. I suppose I can at least depend on these reports to be accurate. I really don't mind a fight on my hands, but this is getting a bit silly  These are the _Irongaters_ again? The 4 PL city? The ones who were fighting a 50+ PL army most of last turn? These are the ones now 'slaughtering' and 'driving back' my 20 PL still there? Even if their gated reinforcements *doubled* the PL there last turn, they should have been squished utterly (even with 6 attack & defense), let alone be in a condition to do any more slaughtering. 

As far as I knew, I was merely still tending some cattle that was waiting for Forrester to come load them up... It's really quite hard to determine a distribution of forces if there are many more of these logic-defying surprises in wait for me 



> *
> Efforts to speak with their souls fail, for their souls died also.
> However, Anabstercorian did catch two words:
> 
> Scarlet Brotherhood
> *



The Scarlet Brotherhood of course cooperates fully with any investigation the Solistarim wants to set up. It presents them with the evidence discovered at the Rel Astra uprising, that it is the Black Brotherhood who is behind these rebellions, and that even as they tried to incriminate the Solistarim they are now trying to do so with the Scarlet Brotherhood. 

While the SB Leadership was previously amused by the antics of the Black Robes, this is a serious breach of discipline. The loss of prestige is considerable, and so shall be the loss of life. 

Korenth Zan sends a polite missive to Kalanyr to get Tharizdun, who appears to have at least some allegiance to him, to intervene with his followers. Melt their brain or some such.

Full mind probing of any and all SB officials commences immediately, with any irregularities meaning instant death.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh.  Well put, Maudlin.

  Irongate, falls!
  Acererak and his Minions have a long and delightful feast, for the souls are bright and strong and filled with vitality.
  As the bodies melt into goo, and men, women, and children perish utterly, Acererak and his Minions grow stronger and more powerful, filled with pleasure and dark delight, until their power screams through the air.
  Acererak's PL increases to 15 from 10, and his Minions to 15 from 10.
  They gorge, feast as they have never feasted before, utterly sated and beyond sated, filled with the life energy of hundreds of thousands of souls.

  While that is going on, something else happens.

  Vecna happens.
  Vecna and his legions roar off into the magical dimension, in one great flash.
  Over the Shadow Throne, they appear in giant waves, flash after purple flash bringing them in by the tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands, millions.
  They arrive until a sea of men, women, and undead are assembled in Shadow Throne, a sea that stretches out of sight in all directions.
  Tens of millions strong, they raise the Banner of Vecna, and cheer with a roar that is heard over many long miles as Vecna himself appears in the center of them all.

  Vecna conjures to his left hand one of the Banners of the Shade.
  With his right hand, he grasps his own Banner.
  He grins, and raises both Banners high above him, signalling for all the Union of Suel and Shade, then plants the Banners in the Soil of Shade.

  Then the Legions of Vecna march off to the front, to face off against the massed might of Iuz, the Kevellond League, Kingdom of Keoland, Lortmil Technomancy, Celene, Pomarj, and their allies.

  At the head of the grand and unholy army marches Vecna himself, his staff held firmly in his hands.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Continuing in the Monster Arms Race:


We will breed new monsters via variant polymorph spells in lab
 experiments, using the new breeds of monsters to
 reproduce with animals of normal races as well, but
 the magical genes would be more dominant so the
 children would have the same properties of the
 magically enhanced parent.

I'm gone for a while so I sent Edena my actions.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna raises his staff, and he and his great army stops.
  Vecna speaks:

  Let the Solistarim stand with us.
  For the Hour of the Scouring draws near, and the Unworthy shall be swept from the Oerth.

  Let my kindred stand with us, who feast in Irongate.
  For the Hour of the Scouring draws near, and the Ascension of Acererak shall not be denied.
  And then he shall be my new lieutenant, for he alone is worthy of that Honor.

  Then they resume marching, the shadow ground shaking as if it were an earthquake, and the rumble is like that of an earthquake, as the endless millions who are the Legions of Vecna march onward.
  They march to the front, to battle, to glory and death.  
  They are Vecna's in body, mind, and soul.  
  To serve Vecna is the greatest glory, to die for him is the greatest death. 
  To kneel before him is divine bliss.  
  To accept him into their hearts is to bring to themselves utter fulfillment and a cure to all ills, for He is the Answer to all things.


----------



## Maudlin

Mistress Ferranifer stands on her balcony, watching with far-vision, and laughs, and laughs, and laughs....


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena..*

Above ground there was not even 1 humanoid, monster of the underdark Alliance left... we stated this VERY WELL IN OUR MAILS and templates...... So this is kinda being rediculous if we lose even 1 PL over this since all our PL is like.... 2.5 miles underground...? Even deeper if it can.. Since we very well stated that in our mail we pull back with 100% PL as deep as wel can. So no mistakes about this. We stated this.. so keep this in mind.. If anyone wants to come after us they must go DEEP into the earth and move for weeks through traps and Monters and more magic glyphs and more traps and more ambushes just like I MAILED YOU to get to us. So plz... no doubt about this.... We are out of the way unless someone comes down DEEP DEEP DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP after us.. adn then you will know what they will meet and how the defenses work since I all mailed it to you.

So plz.. no wrong things about the Underdark Alliance this time and no misinterpretations... I'm here now and I will see it all go well.... Their is not a chance that a member/monster of the UA will be seen for like u travel a mile at least underground.. And then like I said I mailed you what they will be facing.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

While Vecna appears in Shadow Throne, his legions standing together with Hordes Of Shadow, Shadow Regent Rhamagaum aproaches him, red sparks burning with anger in the eyes of his skull:

Why haven`t  you consulted with us, are you sure it was wise to reveal our alliance so soon? Currently it seems that we have plenty of enemies and few allies!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This, of course, means the robots find nothing in their southward move. (a reference to Forsaken One's post above, which is quite true - not a single humanoid or giant remains above ground anywhere in the Western Mountains.)
  The robots, finding no targets, return to their ship.

  The Legions of Vecna, led by Vecna, staff held high, triumphantly, reach the front, and they stop.
  They do not proceed to attack the massed defenders across the line.
  They do not attack the forces of Turrosh Mak, Williams, GnomeWorks, Dagger, or the others.
  The great army halts, then spreads out.
  Vast reinforcements swell the ranks of the Shade, the living and the undead minions of Vecna standing together with the men and women of Shade against the foe.

  Vecna takes his place at the center of the great front, and his banner is placed in the Shadow ground, and waves in the Shadow breeze.

  Vecna nods to Rhaumagaum, then smiles.
  He whispers, half to Rhaumagaum, half to himself:

  That knowledge, in their hands, is our weapon.
  Time is our friend.
  Let them come, or let them wait ... victory shall be awarded to the Deserving.

  To the west, Furyondy receives the news of the arrival of Vecna.
  Terrified, Furyondy immediately rejoins the Kevellond League.
  People and politicians who were denouncing Iuz and his humanoid army are now cheering them on, or at the least are quietly jubilant.
  For all that is important now to the people of Furyondy is that Iuz and his hosts are between Vecna and Furyondy, blocking Vecna's way.


----------



## Forrester

Ah, Acererak. So you decided to attack Irongate after all? I thought you were going to pull back (and when doing so, the forces of Irongate would stop attacking, and prepare to be evacuated). 

But according to Edena, you have decided to finish them. Unless there's been some grim miscommunication here . . . 

So Irongate falls. 

Very well. 

Very well.


----------



## Forrester

*Question for Edena*

Edena -- suppose I had a few troops from Toril I wanted to land this round. 

I know what 10th level magic can do . . . on the other hand, you've suggested before that transporting troops from Realmspace is pretty easy; it's just transporting them BACK to Realmspace that's tough. 

I need to know if I could land troops near where Vecna is building without having them all just Blow Up immediately. Some minor losses would be understandable.


----------



## Forrester

Forrester said:
			
		

> *Ah, Acererak. So you decided to attack Irongate after all? I thought you were going to pull back (and when doing so, the forces of Irongate would stop attacking, and prepare to be evacuated).
> 
> But according to Edena, you have decided to finish them. Unless there's been some grim miscommunication here . . .
> 
> So Irongate falls.
> 
> Very well.
> 
> Very well.
> 
> At the very least, though, they should not be able to consume hundreds of thousands of souls. Edena, you told me earlier that most of the inhabitants of Irongate, once they knew their cause was lost, would commit suicide rather than have their souls consumed. *


----------



## Maudlin

Forrester said:
			
		

> *Ah, Acererak. So you decided to attack Irongate after all? I thought you were going to pull back (and when doing so, the forces of Irongate would stop attacking, and prepare to be evacuated).
> 
> But according to Edena, you have decided to finish them. Unless there's been some grim miscommunication here . . .
> *



The terms of our agreement are quite intact. Of course, you mulled over your decision for quite a while, and I was ever so peckish. And then there were those deluded souls who attacked us on our way out, they are gone, naturally.

Rest assured though, you have plenty of human cows still waiting for you. . The remaining munchies will not be harmed for the rest of the month.  Don't be too long in collecting them, I believe there is an archlich with a few bees in his bonnet that wants a word at your earliest inconvenience.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena since I am going to bed, you are in charge of The Shade. Plaese try to save what remained of our good relationships with our allies( if possible). And remember what I wrote in my second post on page 1, about Shadow Throne being REALLY hard to conquer.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr stands at the peace conference, and lets out a sigh. As he spreads his wings a reddy-green few scales fall of unto the floor.

"Well I think little peace will be reached now, Know ye however that this is NOT my will! I will go now to find out who it is if this conference is to continue let me know and I will return."

Kalanyr walks over to Siobhan bows to her and speaks
"It was a pleasure to meet you my Lady, I hope we shall meet again. If this conference does continue I will return" As he bows yet more of his scales fall to the ground, the fiend looks puzzled "I'm sorry , I guess its my shedding decade".

Kalanyr teleports w/o error away back to the Underdark where he asks Tharzidun if the Black Brotherhood are responsible for this.


----------



## Black Omega

Bleah, just woke up late and has to run in a couple of minutes.  I'll be back tonight to post more, but...
-------------------------------------------------------------
The little fae gives a graceful bow to Kalanyr and sighs, nodding brightly "Indeed, the pleasure has been all mine   Farewell until we meet again."  and then as the creature teleports out a puzzled "This doesn't have anything to do with being The Oozing One, does it?  Maybe some healing would help..." 

William can run my military until I get back, as help is needed.  i'll be back tonight and catch up with all I missed.


----------



## Forrester

*Signing off . . .*

Like many, it seems, I am gone tonight -- but I will check in when I return (4AM'ish), and I will be around most of the day tomorrow. 

If you can, Edena, restrain Vecna from blowing up the world for a little while. 

I hereby give to William Ronald, until my return, the ability to drop 100PL-->50PL of Torillian troops to aid a fight against Vecna -- probably an attack from behind, if possible. 

But only if that fight is not hopeless (i.e., I have many allies to stand at my side). And only if I would take minor losses during the drop-off. 

And obviously, only if he starts it. 

But given the many absences due to it being Friday night, I hope that things move slowly over the next half-day of real time . . . so that we can all participate fully Saturday.

Forrester


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena, question*

Edena,

This very important, and this is going to take some set up so please read this carefully. It requires a ruling on your part because it makes assumptions and twists some possible loopholes in the rules.  None of this will happen if Iuz doesn’t feel there is no chance for success.

Nearly a century ago, Iuz was trapped by Zagyg under Zagyg’s castle.  This had to been done without the benefit of 10th level magic (here comes the rule twisting part… ).  Why, because if it was done with 10th level magic, whomever has him as an NPC would also have to have access to 10th level magic.  Now, it stands to reason over the last few decades after Iuz’s release, he would of spent time studying exactly how Zagyg trapped him if for no other reason to prevent it from happening to him again.  So, it is reasonable (at least to me  ) to assume that Iuz knows how to do the same thing.  If you rule this is the case, the following will happen:

1. Iuz will order an attack by his troops on the Domain of Greyhawk to cause a diversion (The troops of William Roland and Turrosh Mak were also supposed to attack as well, but neither gave me the ability to speak for them).

2. Then using his best abilities to shield his mind (actually I am assuming that Iuz is already doing that), he will teleport without error into Zagyg’s tower (according to the modules the Ruins of Greyhawk there is no shielding preventing him from doing so).

3.  He will magically mend the globe that once held him (at task that should be easy for a 7PL demigod).

4.  Cast the spell, thus entrapping Vecna! 

5.  While he is at it he will mend the other globes that held the other demigods and entrap the various Shade leaders as well.


Again, I realize that I am twisting the rules here a little bit, that is why I need a ruling from you.  If Iuz feels that there is no chance for success at this, these actions do not take place.  Also some indication on what kind of PL points we are looking at in the Shade/Vecna Armies would really help (Its not like they are hiding or anything  )

Edit:  Zagyg has said he would lend his assistance, if that helps any....


----------



## Turrosh Mak

johnbrown
If this goes into effect, My armies will suport you


----------



## Uvenelei

If Iuz's plan is feasible, and if Zagyg can tear himself away from his 'important' work for a while, he is willing to help Iuz. He is, after all, vaguely familiar with the whole process.


----------



## GnomeWorks

JohnBrown, my troops, along with their technological weaponry, will also assist you in this venture, assuming that this whole idea is feasible.


----------



## The Forsaken One

With a flash Vaeregoths massive body planeshifts in only to see Kalanyr look at her, nod, and teleport out. She reaches into her endless energy reserves and uses her power to find out what has just happend. As she starts manifesting a seemingly endless numbers of quickend powers those in the conference room are caught up in the Psychic maelstrom of the mental power and energies surging through the room. They feel a force reaching into those who's minds are unprotected and draw she needs to know from it. Those defended she takes the barriers down where she can in a quick ans subtle fascion. As her psionic powers overwhelm the room she learns about the chaos spreading. The panic, anarcy and destruction are spreading like a wildfire across oerth. Armies are moved and there is.. Vecna, Kas, Acerak.... Ahlissa... Vaeregoth learns. She comprehends, thinks, refocusses and then applied the new information to her plans. Nothing would change, they expected trouble and they evaded their part in the mountains. Mayb she could help restore order in other nations... she might..... might be persuaded to do so.. endlessy amusing these.. how did Vecna name them well.. servitor races. And the scourge that's comming... guess it has arived and all seems in trance. Waiting for something.. waiting.... Vecna spoke words.. truth is what he spoke. And Vaeregoth understood....

Done with what she wanted to know Vaeregoth turned in the large chamber and faced the representatives of the factions and various nations in the room. I am Vaeregoth, you requested my presense? And her... "eyes" started to glow and she got covered in black and purple flames, everyone in miles wide heard the whispers and whisling in their minds as she played with the power that resided in her. 

And with her mind she reached far and wide into every mind she could enter and who's defenses she could tear down with her massive powers. She would learn and comprehend, she was Vaeregoth. That what lies between the light and dark, that who's name is nothing more than a whisper. That that sought balance... and Victory for the hive.



The UA will remain where they are. If you want to attack us, try finding us first in... the maze we created the last 2 months..... enter the maze...... enter a madness so dark Melkor would be proud. (**sniff**)
Noone can find out cities alone.. and alive... you wish to speak and communicate with the UA, you shall adress me or Kalanyr or who resides at the conference as a contact.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Some Questions*

*Edena*

First how big is the Shade/Vecna army facing our forces?

Can my people figure out why the Dreedwood monsters went berzerk and what might be done to control them?

If mine and Gnomeworks armys Do attack the shade, will it be assumed that Williams force will join in the attack?


----------



## JohnBrown

Uvenelei, Gnomeworks, Turrosh

Thanks for the help of Zagyg, Turrosh and Gnomeworks thanks for the support   hope it works!


----------



## JohnBrown

*Mighty Kas....*

Another message to Kas from the IBKC (no S for the moment  )

Mighty Kas,

It seems that your allies the Shade have fully aligned themsleves with your ancient enemy.  If you feel as I do, this bodes ill.  Perhaps it is time to rethink your position on the Shade, and how they fit into your plans….  Perhaps we can discuss this further….

Iuz


----------



## Anabstercorian

*JohnBrown!*

JohnBrown, I have told Vecna I will enter in to an alliance with him - But this is infeasible, and a lie.  My protections have held for the moment.  If there is anything I can do to ensure your plan goes properly, tell me and it will be done.


----------



## JohnBrown

Anabstercorian,

Even if I am succesful in trapping Vecna (and especially if I am not) a coalition (a very unusual one) is being formed to deal with the moldy lich once and for all.  If you are willing to put aside ancient distrusts and hatreds, and act in good faith (at least for the time being  ) your forces would be a welcome addition.

Iuz


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I Swear*

I Swear by the encephalic fluids of Ilsensine himself that for three months I will take no aggressive action of any kind against my allies in this plot.  Should I break this oath I will lose two character levels from each of my classes.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

heh, well considering how obsessive you are about gaining levels, that is a serious oath


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Damn right!*

My precious, precious levels....  Hiss!  My precious!  Sweet, sweet triple digits..


----------



## dagger

As a dwarf I dont have much to say except I support any attack against the Shade or Vecna at this point. War makes strange bed fellows.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Summary Post*

This post is compeletely out of character, it is just to summerize for Edena’s benefit if he should chose to rule in favor of my idea.  The following players have stated that they would lend assitance, in attacking the Shade/Vecna alliance

JohnBrown
Anabstercorian
Turrosh Mak
Uvenelei (offered Zagyg’s help to trap, but said nothing of troops)
GnomeWorks
Dagger
William Roland (who has been given the right to speak for Black Omega, Alyx, Darkness, and Forrester)

Any others who want to join the party? 

Edit:  Corrected some items after re-reading posts


----------



## William Ronald

John Brown:  I am here and I stand with you.  So does Forrester, Black Omega, Alyx, and Darkness.  (I am running Alyx's forces while he is on vacation. Darkness asked me to handle his forces until I can get to the boards.)

A statement is issued by Archcleric Hazen:

"The Kevellond League stands against those who would warp the reality of Oerth to fit their petty desires."

"Lord Rhaumgaum, why did we not seek a truce with you? Elementary.  Your limited doctrine does not even admit peace being a legitimate possibility, only a rest before more attacks.  We know you seek to bend this world to your will.  You have failed miserably with Toril, to the extent that your Church is nothing more than a glorified band of criminals."

"You have found your true soul mate in Vecna.  Both of you seem to personify appetite for its own sake.  Be careful, Rhaumgaum, lest you become Vecna's feast after he is done with everyone else.  Or is this the definition of courage by your poorly cobbled-together god?  I do not know what to compare Lord Melkor to: a badly sewn rag used to collect pus from an infected wound or a stew of rotten meat, spoiled vegetables, and such offal that an oytugh would ignore."

"Also, Lord Rhaumgaum,  I would like to compliment you on your diplmatic skills.  You missed your true calling in life.  However, if you hurry, a circus is in need of a clown and a village could still use an idiot such as yourself."

"To the God Emperor of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth:  Truly you see what you have allied yourself with? Someone who stands besides the foe of your ally Kas?  Aerdi's plans for power will be meaningless if Vecna and the Church of Shade rule over all.  We urge you to stand with us."

"To Kas: Your foe has revealed his face.  He has allied with someone who has sought to use your brother-in-arms.  Stand with those who would fight Vecna in this hour."

"We urge all who would stand against Vecna and his ally to join with us.  The fate of Oerth is in the hands of its people. Let us not fail the world in the face of an ancient evil and the criminal scum of another world.  Now is the hour of destiny."

"Friends and old foes stand as one against this common threat.  People of Oerth, stand with us!"

Edena: 10 PL of Varnaith troops were assigned before the turn to aid in the defense of Celene.  They will assist the real queen, not the pretender set up by Rhialto or his allies.  They are given all our information on the Black Brotherhood's actions as is the REAL queen.  (You know which one I mean.  The one who is allied with me and Turrosh Mak.)


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor goes to speek with the citizens of Fellreeve Forest.

"Iuz is a respectable man. If you truely desire to join him, go to him. I want to know how this started, however.  Who began talks that Iuz was needed to protect you? We have stood completely unscathed here. If it is your intentions to leave the rest of our elven nations, then go ahead and toss your father's and mother's banner away. But head my warning, leaving for one side or the other, hardship is still likely."

Sanctus Punitor leaves that night for Celadon forest to speak with both Queen's of Celene. He performs a short investigation of each before returning to Fellreeve.

During the Next day Sanctus goes to the Grandwoods.

"You are some of the bravest men I have ever seen. You stand against the enemy without any fear at all. You stand against them when they attack your homeland. You stand against them when it is without hope. And I'll be thrown into the abyss for ever doubting your strength. I agree fully that we could have held the Grandwoods together. When I and the Dark Union convened they were pompous and confident they could take you. I ask you people, however, not to stand here and fight against this enemy for such a long time. I would have sent an army of millions to help you. But I don't want to fight them here, not here in this forest. They tried to burn it down and failed. This is because the forest is strong. We could survive in this forest, but would the forest survive us? I may have enemies, but the forest is our caregiver, and I won't stand to let it fall to our useless bickering. Come with me to Calrune and Delrune, not to be cowards, but to save this forest from an idiot's dimise. Your homes may be saved yet, but not by fighting in them!"

Now Sanctus Punitor returns to Celene to continue investigations of the queen for as long as two days before returning to his armies. If any information is discerned by Sanctus or his sword that can determine who the true queen is, then I will announce on returning to my army which queen is true.

OOC- Serpenteye... I'm trying to help you secure the Grandwoods with that little speech. What is your stance on Vecna - BTW?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Signing off for awhile....*

Edena,

You have the information, we await your ruling.  I'll be back in a few hours... 

Have fun storming the castle


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade and Vecna combined have on the order of 200 PL worth of forces in Shadow Throne.
  However, both of them have superior forces due to 10th level magic on Vecna's part, and technology on the Shade's part, so their strength is greater than 200 PL.

  Vecna is not attacking.  He has dug in, and his great army has dispersed along the entirety of the Front.
  It would appear Vecna intends simply to preserve the Shade for the moment.

  Iuz, your plan to entrap Vecna will not work because the Globe was attuned specifically to Iuz.
  You will need to build a new Globe, one specifically attuned to Vecna, to entrap him.
  The Shade leaders cannot be entrapped in this fashion.

  Of course, Iuz finds this out when he teleports in to the Tower - there is nothing stopping him from doing so.
  He is able to get in and out without being attacked.
  If he wishes to take the Globe in which he was imprisoned for study, that's fine.

  If a combined assault on Vecna and the Shade is going to take place, you all must state so.
  That is, Turrosh Mak, Dagger, GnomeWorks, Williams, Uvenelei, Forrester and any others must all state they are attacking in concert.

  Vecna sends his pledge of friendship and mutual alliance to the Dark Union the Solistarim, and Acererak.
  He even sends a token of respect to Acererak (don't ask what it is he sends ...)

  - - -

  Vecna walks up to Shadowlady Ahlissa, and sweeps her into his arms, and whispers into her beautiful face:

  Long have I watched you, Lady Beautiful.
  Your dark body is a delight to my senses.
  Your dark mind is a joy to my heart.
  You dark soul fills me with a hungry lust.

  Say you will be mine, and I shall make you my wife and Queen.
  You will be mine, body, mind, and soul.  
  My Queen, my wife, my slavegirl, my delicious plaything.
  You will call me Master and Lord and delight in every obedience to my whim.
  I shall be your Lord, and my rule over you will be strict.
  You shall pleasure me day and night, and everything I command you shall eagerly do.

  The Shade will bow to you, and you shall speak for the Lord Melkor above all others.
  You shall be Queen of all Oerth and Toril, and they will live or die upon your word.
  The worthy ones will serve you, and do your every bidding ... you shall live in the grandest luxury and ease, while the worthy toil and slave for you.
  The unworthy ones will be brought and tortured for your pleasure, and given to you as playthings for your delight.

  All of this I will bequeath unto you, beautiful girl, if you will be mine.
  The worlds and their peoples shall bow before you, and you shall bow before me, and together we will rule over Shade and the Living!

  Then Vecna gives her a long, lavish kiss, and it seems to her that she beholds not the elderly one-eyed man, but a man in his youth.
  Tall, kingly, filled with health and life, holding in his hands the keys to awesome power.
  Gray eyes look into hers, and a stern, solemn face fills her gaze, while his long golden hair falls about her own locks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sanctus, you get an interesting reply from the people of Fellreev Forest.
  They claim they NEVER sent any emissaries to Iuz.
  They HATE Iuz;  why in the name of the Seldarine would they want to even talk to his monsters, much less submit their forest to him???!!

  They look at Sanctus as if he were mad.

  However, emissaries of Iuz, I am sure, have been captured and are being detained and questioned by the elves of Fellreev Forest.
  These emissaries say that Fellreev Forest HAS joined the Empire of Iuz, and they have the documents to prove it.
  They then produce the documents, and indeed - there is the deed giving Fellreev to Iuz, and it is signed by the appointed leader of the Fellreev Forest herself.

  In Celene, the civil war ends with the Queen being thrown down (whether it is the pretend Queen or the real Queen, is a good question.)
  The Queen who supports allowing ORCS into the elven realm of Celene (which previously had never even admitted humans), is the one that is put back into power.
  A large part of the elven population refuses to acknowledge the new Queen, whether it be the rightful Queen or not the rightful Queen.

  They demand the release of the imprisoned Queen, so that they can establish a new realm under her, free of orcs and other humanoids.
  They threaten to continue the civil war if this is not done.

  Ekbir and Tusmit join the rebellion against the Baklunish Confederation.
  It would appear there is a very real danger the who Baklunish Confederation is going to fall apart.

  Meanwhile, the Great Province of Northern Aerdi, devastated by war, offers (without authorization) a peace treaty to the forces up in the Dark Swamp, and declares indepedence from the Dark Union.
  Having seen the fate of Drax, the leaders of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi have protected themselves with an army.
  About 5 PL worth of army has defected and gone over to them.

  The people of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, knowing what is coming, are fleeing into Adri Forest, or to any place of sanctuary they can find.
  The Lost Elves want to know what is going on, before the whole Dark Union breaks up.
  Nyrond watches all of this, ready to declare it's own independence if the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi can get away with doing so.

  The Father of Obedience wakes up one morning to find five of his top people lying dead around him, and a note, which says:

  Some secrets should remain so.  Do not pry into places where you do not belong.

  The robots are on the move again.  Nobody knows exactly where, but they are being led again - someone has deliberately attacked them, provoking them into attacking back.

  Anabstercorian, someone successfully raided the City of the Gods, right through the Solistarim cordon.
  As a result of the confusion caused by this raid, Valkys's force (which was sitting and waiting for it's chance) also jumps through the cordon, and raids the City of the Gods.
  Rolls the dice for 3%.  25.
  Rolls the dice for 4%.  13.
  Not yet!  The City of the Gods still sleeps.

  Now, if Anabstercorian goes INTO the City of the Gods to kill the raiders, that counts as a raid on the City of the Gods in itself.
  He can maintain the cordon to keep the raiders trapped, but if he does, then they stay in the city, and the chance of it waking up increases rapidly.
  He can open the cordon to let them out of the city.  If he does, they may escape.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor, I need Lady Ahlissa's response to Vecna.
  Remember, she cannot lie to him - he can read her mind like a book that has been opened and is being held open by the hands of a titan.
  He will tolerate a little anger and resentment, knowing (from his perspective) that women do not think with their heads, but only with their hearts.

  Now, there is an old saying:  Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.

  Well, here is a new saying:  Hell REALLY hath no fury like Vecna scored.

  The fate of the Empire of Shade may depend upon what Ahlissa says, does, and thinks, as Vecna sweeps her up in his arms, kisses her, and speaks his dark love and lust for her.


----------



## JohnBrown

(Original post removed to reflect what everyone’s character actually knows)

Iuz quickly appears before Lord Robilar, “Launch the attack, then after 15 minutes reign the attack back in.”

“What?” asked Robilar with disbelief, “Sir, we just got reports in that state we can expect reinforcements…”

“DO AS I SAY, OR DO YOU WANT ME DINING ON YOUR SOUL?” exclaimed Iuz.  Iuz had a strange look in his eyes.  It may have been excitement, concern or possibly even panic.  Robilar always had a difficult time “reading” Iuz.

“As you say sire, but if you would just tell me…”

“JUST DO AS I SAY”

Robilar quickly turned to a subordinate, “You heard the President…start the attack, tell the squad commanders to pull back to our original lines after 15 minutes…”

As soon as the attack commenced, Iuz disappears.  Five minutes later, just as the forces of Kevellond and Turrosh Mak were about to join the attack, their Generals see Iuz reappear, and flee…that’s right flee…the battlefield.

The generals of the allied forces eye Robilar suspiciously….

Robilar pretend not to see Iuz’s flight, “It’s going to be one of THOSE campaigns I see,” thinks Robilar to himself, “I wonder what else could go wrong today….?”


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Iuz is successful in his raid, and obtains the pieces of the Globe.
  The diversion attack suffers only minor losses.  Too minor for PL to be affected on either side.

  Iuz makes off with the goods.

  Vecna is too busy thinking about beautiful Ahlissa right now to pay any attention to Iuz.

  - - -

  And yes, Stonehold IS in revolt.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak sends an urgent missive to Valkys that if the Solistarim report even a single more raid on the City of the Gods, that he's going to find whatever poor excuse for a demiplane they're sitting in and pull out everyone's wings personally and pin their bodies to his crypt wall, with nametags underneath. And that includes the dragons! He scries for the point where they're launching their raids from. And the same thing goes to whoever initiated the raid through the cordon, except maybe about the wings, but he'll work something out. Did the Solistarim recognize them? (I assume they're sharing this with the world)

---------------

Furthermore, the Father of Obedience is displeased. He is on the verge of forfeiting his nickname. From now on, he operates permanently under a Foresight spell, and is working from an undisclosed location. Speak With Dead is used on the bodies (which speaks with the corpse, not the soul), to reveal the attackers and their methods. 

A Grand Assembly is called for, with each major and minor official being gathered in the great hall (including all diplomats, who have been temporarily recalled), and Acererak himself in attendance as an honoured guest. Squads of Succubi in leather trenchcoats pass through the lines, using their Detect Thoughts on all of the Brothers while they are made to blaspheme the name of Tharizdun. Anyone who is not an open book and filled with revulsion that fellow Brothers would break discipline are brought before the demilich with predictable results. Anyone not in attendance gets a dozen Retriever demons sicked on them. Oh yes, the Father is displeased, and he spares not the rod.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I assume that other Shadowlords haven`t heard Vecna`s proposition? She responds:
-I will share your passion , Lord Vecna, for I am greatly fascinated by you, by  your might, the power you have upon death and the leaving! I will join you, and together we shall rule the greatest Empire Of Darkness ever created, for I am sure Shade don`t need seven leaders, one is sufficient!

Than she kisses him.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak sneaks into Vecna and Ahlissa's house while they are away and posts the honeymoon video to the internet. Hey, undead pr0n does it for him!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

After this Ahlissa teleports back to the conference and speaks:

I want to assure you, our alliance with Vecna is purely DEFENSIVE, not directed against anyone! I stronly suggest that we stop from violence until peace conference ends!


----------



## JohnBrown

*Rary the Tired...*

Rary teleports to Robilar after the diversion attacks have gone off.  He has the look of a man who has had a very bad day.

“Robilar, I need the Demons and Yugoloths.”

Robilar climbs down of his metallic steed.  He the throws his sword down in disgust, “Now wait just a damn minute…”

“I don’t have time to argue, Robilar”

“Well you better make time, old man!  I’ve had just about enough of this!” Robilar starts pacing back and with his gauntlet hands on his hips, “First you have me gather all of these forces, make me make allies with people that would just as soon spit at me than go into battle with me, and then – just as the big show down arrives – our fearless leader turns out to be not so fearless after all.  What in the name of Baator is going on!?”

Rary sighs, “ I have no idea.”

“Well, what are we going to do about it, and what do you need  the Demons and Yugoloths for?”

“Stonehold is rebelling.  It needs to be put down.  They can teleport there.”

Robilar rips off a string of curses, “Great, that’s just great.  And what am I supposed to do while you are off gallivanting across the country with a signifgant portion of my force?”

“Keep things together, I will return with Demons and the Yugoloths as soon as I can.”

Robilar rips off another string of curses, “And what I supposed to tell our allies?”

“Tell them there has been a change in leadership in the IBKSC.  Tell them I am in charge for the time being.”

“I hope that gives them as much confidence as it does me,” said Robilar sarcastically.

That was it.  Rary’s tolerance had finally worn thin.

“I SAID THAT I DON’T HAVE TIME FOR THIS!” exclaimed Rary as he pulled himself to his full height, and fully displaying the presence of one of Oerth’s most powerful wizards.

Robilar fell silent.

“Now, turn the demons and yugoloths over to me,” said Rary through clenched teeth, “have the rest of troops dig in, and then talk to our allies, we have to hold as much of this alliance together as we can!”

“What do you want me to tell them?” asked Robilar, his voice shaking just a bit.

“I DON”T CARE!” shouted Rary, “Tell them Iuz was cursed by Vecna, he caught a cold, something, anything, just HOLD THIS ALLIANCE TOGETHER!”

And with that Rary takes off with 10 PL worth of Demons and Yugoloths and teleports to Stonehold to quell the rebellion.

(Iuz's force in the area has now gone from 67PL to 50PL)

Edit:  Rary will dispatch people to Sanctus telling him that he is intrested in getting to the bottom of this, that the IBKSC had no part in this confusion, and due to the appearance of Vecna it would be wise to keep as friendly a stance between us as possible, the IBKSC will not try to enforce any hold on the forest.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Ten bottles of whine to Edena*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, the Great Province of Northern Aerdi, devastated by war, offers (without authorization) a peace treaty to the forces up in the Dark Swamp, and declares independence from the Dark Union.
> Having seen the fate of Drax, the leaders of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi have protected themselves with an army.
> About 5 PL worth of army has defected and gone over to them.
> 
> The people of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, knowing what is coming, are fleeing into Adri Forest, or to any place of sanctuary they can find.
> The Lost Elves want to know what is going on, before the whole Dark Union breaks up.
> Nyrond watches all of this, ready to declare it's own independence if the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi can get away with doing so.
> *



This should not be possible!

The Dark Union is a highly centralized dictatorship, not unlike the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin (not Gorbatjev). The God Emperor rules with a hand of steel, his spies and informants see all, his armies are loyal unto the death and the people either fear him too much to breath without his permission or worship him like the God he's becoming. The administration of the Union and any province of the Union is MAGICALLY BOUND TO OBEDIENCE and mentally conditioned since birth to love their leader, I have stressed that point more than any other trough out the threads. They should not even be able to contemplate rebellion and if they do the people would rise up and rip them to bloody shreds. The local governors of the provinces do not have control over the local garrisons, they are controlled centrally from the ministry of defense. This should not be happening. (And indeed it did not. Sometimes I'm a blind fool. Sorry, Edena.)

And once again the rebels use peace as an excuse. When the whole world knows that the God Emperor of the Dark Union has personally arranged a peace conference to end all wars in the Flannaes and we already have a cease fire with all of our former enemies. *sigh*

If it is indeed happening, despite all reason, armies are diverted from the Grandwood to deal with the problem. Agents of the Union buro of intelligence and assassination place themselves near the leaders of all provinces of the Union, ready to strike if the rebellion spreads. Other assassins are sent against the rebels of North Kingdom and the Grandwood. The God Emperor   and his elite bodyguard (4+6ppts) teleports to the rebel headquarters and annihilate them. 

Err... I almost forgot. The first task of the spies, before anything else is done by anybody, is to investigate wether the rumours of rebellion are true or not. If they are not then the above paragraph is void.

---Maudlin wrote:

A Grand Assembly is called for, with each major and minor official being gathered in the great hall (including all diplomats, who have been temporarily recalled), and Acererak himself in attendance as an honoured guest. Squads of Succubi in leather trenchcoats pass through the lines, using their Detect Thoughts on all of the Brothers while they are made to blaspheme the name of Tharizdun. Anyone who is not an open book and filled with revulsion that fellow Brothers would break discipline are brought before the demilich with predictable results. Anyone not in attendance gets a dozen Retriever demons sicked on them. Oh yes, the Father is displeased, and he spares not the rod.
----
Good idea! Mind if I borrow it?
We do something very similar, with baathezu instead of tanari, and without the whole Tharizdun procedure, to find those who contemplate rebellion. 

---------------------

--Wiliam Ronald wrote:
"To the God Emperor of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth: Truly you see what you have allied yourself with? Someone who stands besides the foe of your ally Kas? Aerdi's plans for power will be meaningless if Vecna and the Church of Shade rule over all. We urge you to stand with us." 
---

"We are slightly occupied at the moment, I'll get back to you when matters have been resolved at home."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna appears in the Shade Hall, sweeps Ahlissa off her feet, and cradles her in his arms, holding her off the ground.

  This is a different Vecna than has been seen.
  This is not the ancient old corpse with one eye.

  This is a youthful Vecna in the peak of health, tall and strong, with piercing gray eyes and long golden hair.  
  He has great muscles; his arms and legs budge with them, while his skin is the pale color of the classic suel and seems to radiate a white sheen.
  He stands as a pillar of strength, an icon of power, his golden hair blowing in a breeze generated by his own might.
  A great lust radiates from Vecna, an utter and dark lust, and there is darkest triumph to be seen in him.

  He stands above all the other Shadowlords, and speaks in a proud, stern voice:

  Time is a secret that is ours to hold, and for the foe to learn.
  The world changes, and the time of Shade and Suel will soon be at hand.
  Melkor smiles upon you, and his dark hand confounds your foes, and leaves them blind.
  Vecna smiles upon you, for he has brought forth his Legions and his power, and these ward you from all harm.
  You must have faith in Lord Melkor.
  You must have faith in Lord Vecna!

  With that, Acererak opens a magical portal to his pocket demiplane.
  He steps through, Ahlissa with him, and the portal slams shut.
  (It is not possible for Ahlissa to escape the demiplane, nor is it possible for anyone to enter it, unless they have 10th level magic.)
  Then Vecna has his pleasure with Ahlissa, making her his forever, marking her as his, making her kneel and give utter and abject obeisience to him, and then after all is said and done he marries her by the ancient Suel custom.
  She now wears the tiara of Queen of the Shade, and the chains of Vecna are upon her body also.

  - - -

  Northern Aerdi's rebellion collapses.
  It is discovered that the officials of the Great Kingdom of Aerdi did not revolt after all;  they are all found dead, murdered, and their souls stolen (not killed.)
  Those who were thought to be the officials and leaders of the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi were, in fact, doppleganger imposters.
  They, upon interrogation, state (they are truthful, when one considers what kind of interrogation is being down to them!) that the Scarlet Brotherhood is trying to overthrow the Dark Union by this tactic.
  The leaders and officials of the Dark Union will all be replaced by dopplegangers, and these will serve the will of the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  They reveal the methods by which they murdered the officials, and the tools used;  all are standard Scarlet Brotherhood tactics and standard Scarlet Brotherhood issue.
  When the disbelieving officials probe even deeper, they see that the dopplegangers have been mentally fixed:  their memories have been magically altered and carefully set, and nothing has been overlooked in this process clear back to their birth.

  The Kevellond League finds out the same thing, discovering a number of dopplegangers in their alliance, and upon questioning they give the same answers, and upon deep examination the same thing is found.

  Stonehold falls to Rary and his attacking Yugoloths.
  They put up quite a battle, and there are numerous casualties on both sides.
  When Rary is victorious and the leaders of Stonehold are dragged forth, they are revealed as dopplegangers, just like the ones above.
  Interrogation reveals the same thing as the above.

  The real leaders of Stonefist are found murdered and their souls missing;  stolen.

  When the Father of Obedience uses the Rod, he finds a traitor.
  Said traitor takes out a rare and terrible weapon, known as a Morganti Blade, and stabs himself, killing both body and soul, before he can be stopped.
  However, the Father of Obedience and his minions are able to finally determine who is causing this, for there are telltale signs on the body, and magic is able to reveal much.
  The man was a member of an organization called the Black Brotherhood.
  It's members are within the ranks of the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  And it is to the Scarlet Brotherhood what the Scarlet Brotherhood is to the rest of the world, in terms of secrecy and difficulty of locating and stopping.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  However, the Father of Obedience and his minions are able to finally determine who is causing this, for there are telltale signs on the body, and magic is able to reveal much.*



The Brotherhood disseminates these telltale signs throughout the world and the Brotherhood. All citizens are instructed to be on the lookout, and it becomes illegal to cover up the parts of the body that has them. Immediate sweeps are made to discover similar markings on others, and all acquaintances, colleagues and coworkers of the traitor are dragged in for questioning.

The Morganti Blade is taken, and used by the Seers to discover any more of such weapons on the peninsula. Extra-special industrial-strength prejudice will be exercised in assuring individuals with these things are able to be questioned, post-mortem or otherwise.


> *  The man was a member of an organization called the Black Brotherhood. Its members are within the ranks of the Scarlet Brotherhood.*



Not for bloody long they're bloody well not!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

These men and women know the meaning of the word Secrecy.

  Just as the Scarlet Brotherhood has spent decades evading the search methods of the various powers of Oerth, so now they find their sweeps and searches futile against this Black Brotherhood.
  They catch a few people who know little enough, which enables them to catch a few more people who also know little enough.
  Eventually, they run out of new people to catch, and come up against a stone wall.
  No further information is to be had, apparently, until the Black Brotherhood reveals itself.

  It is worth noting that this causes a moral problem within the Scarlet Brotherhood as everyone - including the Father of Obedience - is a potential suspect.
  Anyone up to the top could be a traitor, and everyone knows it.

  The few spies the other Powers have within the ranks of the Scarlet Brotherhood bear the news back to their respective Powers.
  These Powers are completely unable to locate any members of the Black Brotherhood, despite extensive sweeps and searches.
  INSTEAD, the efforts of the various Powers, to locate Black Brotherhood agents, turns up a number of SCARLET BROTHERHOOD agents, who are then arrested, tortured (or at least questioned), and all that they know dragged out of them.
  Further compromising the Scarlet Brotherhood.

  And the allies of the Scarlet Brotherhood are now asking the Scarlet Brotherhood to Clean House, since they apparently keep such a dirty one.
  Some of the allies of the Scarlet Brotherhood hint that if they don't Clean House, then they just might do it for them.

  The enemies of the Scarlet Brotherhood exult, for they know much about their foe now, and also know their foe is compromised from within.
  These enemies would dearly love to have an audience with the Black Brotherhood, so they could learn more about the secrets of the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  And some of them would pay large sums of money for such talk.

  - - -

  Meanwhile, the Robots of the Barrier Peaks, goaded on by agents of the Scarlet Brotherhood (or so evidence would say ...) attack the Valley of the Mage.
  Once more, particle cannons roar and laser turrents blast, while the valley elves bring their magic to bear, and the immense firefight lights up the whole northern part of the mountain range.
  In Bissel off to the east, people see the flashes and tremble, wondering if THEY are coming again ...


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena I believe Festy's template says that the people of the Valley of the Mage retreated underground along with his other forces, so it would be difficult for the robots to attack them.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Yup unless they want to venture down through 2-3 miles of traps and maze into the deep of the plane.... and find us.. the underdark is a LARGE place.. so they have to find us first .... and survive the traps and ambushes and kill off zones...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh, that's a shame.

  Very well, the robots do not attack the Valley of the Mage.

  They come down the northern end of the mountains, and assault Ket, which is a part of the Empire of Iuz.
  First, they pass over the Kettish Hills, held by Williams, sweeping aside any forces there.
  Then, they pass into Ket proper.
  The Ket border guard is slaughtered, and the robots turn their heavy particle cannons, laser turrents, and rocket launchers on the civilian population of Ket.
  The people of Ket are brave, but not stupid, and they retreat into Bramblewood Forest to get away from this attack, while SCREAMING for Iuz to come and help them.

  The robots, however, are not deterred by woodlands.
  Laser guns do a wonderful job of cutting down trees, and particle cannons are far better than chippers at reducing trees to tiny pieces.
  The carnage begins in earnest now.

  - - -

  RULING (the good news):  Any Power with 10th level magic can apprehend any Black Brotherhood agents in their territory.  Even the Black Brotherhood is no match for 10th level magic.

  RULING (the bad news):  This is an exception to the rule on 10th level magic.
  If Maudlin (who is playing the Scarlet Brotherhood) obtains the secrets of 10th level magic, so does Rhialto the Marvellous (who is playing the Black Brotherhood.)
  There is little the Scarlet Brotherhood knows, that the Black Brotherhood does not also know.

  Hmmm ... the Black Brotherhood with 10th level magic.
  Interesting concept.
  And they think kender would be troublesome ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Since they posted it (both Kalanyr and Forsaken One) I have no problem with elaborating now.
  The scouts find this out anyways.

  The Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks, including the Valley of the Mage, are completely free of humanoids, giants, drow, or anything else of evil alignment normally there (except for a few wild monsters.)
  It's like they have evaporated from existence.
  Great fortresses and encampments, giantish settlements and outposts, drow watchtowers and cavern bases;  they are all empty.
  For those few scouts brave enough to venture very far into the Underdark, the same thing is found.
  Nothing.
  Nobody is home.
  Wherever the drow, giants, and humanoids went, it must be really deep down.

  With the mountains abandoned, it will be easy for the Baklunish and the Kevellonders to take all the heights and valleys, to overrun the whole mountain range.
  There is nothing there to take, no opponents to fight.
  Just a windswept emptiness, scorched by the summer sun, swept by the cold winds of high altitudes, while torrents of melted snow run down into raging mountain rivers.

  There aren't even any drow, giants, or humanoids in Geoff, the forests in Geoff, or in any of the lowlands.
  An eerie silence prevails over all the western mountains, from Varnaith in the south to the Valley of the Mage in the north (I would have said Ket, but it is quite noisy there!)

  - - -

  The Baklunish Confederation regains control of Zeif, Tusmit, and Ekbir when it is discovered that dopplegangers impersonating the top officials took over the governments of those three countries.
  A few agents of this mysterious Black Brotherhood are also unmasked, but they all drop dead on the spot, their souls dying with them.

  Forrester discovers an agent of the Black Brotherhood in his camp, in Lyrn!
  How that agent got there, considering the Torilians only just landed on Oerth, is anyone's guess.
  Like all the others, he cannot be questioned, for he and his soul perished upon discovery.
  They must be real fanatics, these Black Brotherhood people, to have agreed to such conditions as dying body and soul if they were caught.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Now I need to know.

  Is the Grand Alliance (Alyx, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Dagger, Darkness, Forrester, GnomeWorks, John Brown, Kaboom, Turrosh Mak, Uvenelei, William, and anyone else involved) attacking Vecna and the Shade?

  If the answer is yes, how much PL is being devoted to this assault, and by whom, and from where?


----------



## Kalanyr

Somewhere deep below the earth a vaguely disgusted looking  Kalanyr watches as Drow mate demons (even if they are pathetic least Tanar'ri) with slaad and monsters and monsters with slaad. And the crossbreeds with other crossbreeds.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr and and Serpenteye, please check your emails.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh.  The Moderator knows exactly what you sent to Kalanyr and Serpenteye, Melkor. 

  It is not too unreasonable that Vecna knows IC also.
  Vecna, approves ...


----------



## The Forsaken One

*COntact...*

Melkor.. know that you can IC only contact us via my PC. It's at the conference in the DU. Kalanyr is in the underdark and noone knows where we are hidden. No contact exists with anyone. You can only contact us through my PC which is at the conference for just that reason. You can go admire his new shade template 

Edena does the shade template increase my PC in PL?

So if you want to talk to the UA come to the convention.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Peace convention.*

Vaeregoth appoches the God Emperor and inquires if it's going to get underway again....? 

Vaeregoth likes to be efficient, noone contacts her for UA relations and the peace conference it at a halt so she if about to make a nice shift out of there so if anyone wants a word with the UA of the convention started... plz do so now since when I'm gone and kalanyr isn't there as well there is NO WAY to contact us.




(I might be stupid to say this  but edena.. why need ICBM's when you can just teleport the nuke with 10th level magic )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... a minor correction is needed to the above.

  Vecna can locate Kalanyr, and knows precisely where he is.
  If Vecna wanted to drop his entire army on Kalanyr, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog, he could do it ... now.

  Ah, the wonders of 10th level magic ...

  In any case, Melkor's message DOES get through IC, because Vecna sees to it that it does.
  Vecna has his Queen, wife, and slavegirl now, and her name is Ahlissa, and thanks to her the Shade have his solid support.

  - - -

  The Shade Template alone is not enough to increase your PL by a full one point.


----------



## Serpenteye

*A message to the Father of Obedience*

"Revered leader of the Scarlet Brotherhood, true ruler of the Suel race, I bring a message from the God Emperor of the Dark Union:
 The alliance between our peoples is ancient and strong. Long we have stood by each others side against our common enemies, fought back to back and emerged triumphant. Thus it is most disturbing to me to see signs of your betrayal. The rebellion in the North Kingdom and Rel Astra, assassinations troughout the Union, the night of fire in Jalpa, all these incidents left clues pointing towards your brotherhood. Even so, the clues were often inconclusive and many of them seem to be planted to discredit you. Hidden beneath these clues are another set, pointed against a hidden order of  Tharizdun worshipers in the ranks of the Scarlet Brotherhood. I have more faith in these, second group of, clues.
I therefore offer you aid in tracking down and destroying these imposters within your ranks. The spies and diviners of the Dark Union shall work independently of your brotherhood agents, studying the Scarlet brotherhood from the outside searching for anomalities. their findings will be reported directly to the God Emperor and the father of Obedience. One third of the Union elite agents will be put to this task."

The rest of the agents of the Dark Union will search for foreign agents and doppelgangers in the Union lands. All people in any position of power and responsibility will be put under thorough examination and will then re-swear their magically binding oaths of obedience to the God Emperor.


----------



## The Forsaken One

What for stuff can increase your PC PL at any rate..? Just interested. And offcourse can he sense where we are if he liked since you can scry everyones ass off with 10th level magic.

But the shades have had our help for getting the pressure of their fronts the last month and we still are at VERY friendly relation ships with them. THe shade template is the proof of that and Vaeregoth feels the power of darkness as promised by lord Melkor and knows even better then she already knew that darkness is truth.. darkness is purity.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, devouring the souls of tens of thousands of people, as Acererak just did, can increase your PL ... 

  So can great victories in battle (or great defeats, so long as you were there, and lived through it, as Anabstercorian would tell you.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, suddenly Vecna has a vision. In this vision, he descends further and further into The Darkness, which he identifies as The Deep Shadow of Shadow Plane. And in the heart of it, he finds a place so Dark that Shadow descends upon his very soul , and if there is still any goodness left in him, it is surpressed. And there, in the Heart Of Darkness, there is a Dark Throne. On this Throne, a giant figure sits, competely cowered in Armor of Shadow, emanting an aura of power so great that even Vecna must be impressed. Than the figure speaks, and every word is like an ice spark piercing through the heart:

-Behold, for I am Melkor The Shadowking, and this is my domain. Now that you see the glory of Darkness, will you help me spread it, upon Oerth, upon Toril, upon all the words?! For if you join me I will greatly help you in your divine acsension , for I plan to create The Pantheon Of Shadow, and in this pantheon you will have a place as a Lord of Magic, for you indeed deserve it. What is your response?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna, bows.  (!!!!!)

  Then he says quietly.

  Of course, Lord Melkor.
  And Ahlissa, is mine now.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

-Great choice, than I will share with you my power. 

Than cloud of Darkness envelops Vecna, and he feels Dark Power growing within him( meta, Vecna has gained a Chosen Of Melkor template which should increase his pl by around 20%). He also feels something else, could it be a spark of divinity? 

- I planted the seed of divinity within you, but you need  worshippers to fully ascend, I will immediately tell my chlidren to start worshipping you alongside me. Now farewell!

Vision ends


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(rueful look from Moderator)

  Melkor can speak to Vecna, but he cannot give him anything.

  Divine intervention of that sort is not possible in the IR.
  If it was, then all the Gods would become involved.  That would ruin the IR, for obvious reasons.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

And of course Ahlissa is yours.

Serpenteye!

, Suddenly God-Emperor has a vision. In this vision, he descends further and further into The Darkness, which he identifies as The Deep Shadow of Shadow Plane. And in the heart of it, he finds a place so Dark that Shadow descends upon his very soul , and if there is still any goodness left in him, it is surpressed. And there, in the Heart Of Darkness, there is a Dark Throne. On this Throne, a giant figure sits, competely cowered in Armor of Shadow, emanting an aura of power so great that even God-Emperor must be impressed. Than the figure speaks, and every word is like an ice spark piercing through the heart: 

-Behold, for I am Melkor The Shadowking, and this is my domain. Now that you see the glory of Darkness, will you help me spread it, upon Oerth, upon Toril, upon all the words?! For if you join me I will greatly help you in your divine acsension , for I plan to create The Pantheon Of Shadow, and in this pantheon you will have a place as a Lord of Rulership, for you indeed deserve it. What is your response?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I think that sponsoring mortals to demigodhood is one of the few things that Melkor can do, due to Divine Code of Conduct. Anyway Shade start worshipping Vecna as God of Shadow Magic.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

While waiting for the snivelling, kender hugging Torilians and their Oerthian Collaborators (that is, the Traitors) to figure out, for themselves (they have brains to think with?  Miracles!), whether they will or will not attack Vecna and the mighty Shadow Throne ...

  Vecna is throughly enjoying himself with his new slavegirl, Ahlissa.

  Vecna is beginning to feel like a young man again!

  Perhaps, muses he, this is what is needed to give his Legions greater strength.

  A slavegirl for every one of his fighters.

  Hmmm ... those elven women are beautiful enough.  They will make a good start ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((Don't worry, folks.  Vecna is the lunatic, not your Moderator.
  Now, this is what you get for forcing me to run a moldy old lich like Vecna.
  Evil things happen when I am forced into such an abhorrent position!
  Now, instead of a moldy old lich, you have a moldy young lich with a real attitude problem.))


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Peace Conference, And Lord Melkor*

The great marble and gold domes of the Hall of the People in Jalpa stand empty and silent. The occasional clerc or servant scurries quietly trough the halls bowing deeply when they encounter any remaining delegates, but the great passageways seem almost ghostly in their abandonment. The great banquet, enough luxury foods to feed a small country for a month, is untouched, except by a drunken Pit Fiend who bites the head of any servant attemting to clear the table. Suddenly the Pit Fiend clutshes its head in pain and collapses, writhing on the floor, as the God Emperor steps out of thin air before it. He takes one disgusted look around the room and dimension door to the Great Hall where he sees Vaergoroth standing in splendid solitude. "The conference is still officially open, " he says in answer to her question "but there seems to be little desire in the world for peace. There are still many issues to resolve, but perhaps the cease fire will be sufficient for now. For all practical purposes we have as much peace now as I expect we ever will." 

The two allies exchange a few phrases of courtesy and then the God Emperor teleports out again, back to the Grandwood.
----

In the infinite fraction of a moment that he travels trough the astral plane he is hit by the sending. A part of his spirit plunges trough the vision of the shadow plane while the other snarls in irritation at having been distracted. A wave of nausea washes trough him before he can restore his balance. Even so, the sight of Lord Melkor is awe inspiring. Before him, on a throne of shadow, sits the power to which he has for so long aspired, the power of the divine. All he needed to do was kneel before this Power and he would be given power to shape the very planes to his whim. All he needed to do was kneel. Needless to say he did not. "You say you will make me a God of Rulership and expect me to bow before you. Know that I already feel the spark of the divine in my veins, that the spark is growing and spreading like a fire in the Amedio. I am already a God, and not just of rulership. My followers worship me as the One God, the God of all portfolios. They worship me for the rain on their crops, the health of their children, the salvation of their souls in the afterlife. They worship me as the God of war, as the Great Judge, as the lord of pleasure and pain, the Master of Knowledge, the God of Magic and the God of rulership. And you expect me to bow to you? I do not deny your greatness but my goal is not to serve but to rule, and to rule all."

Then he steps out of the vision into the headquarters of the armies of the Grandwood.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Vaeregoth...*

Vaeregoth ponders while she grows bored.... she seems ignored exept for the brief answer of the god emperor which was as expected and not of any intesrest at all. She let's her mind wonder through the minds of the humans around and in the city. She extends her consiousness to all around the city. She wonders how tiny your comprehension and awareness would be without the beauty of a hive mind. To know all thoughts. The feel all feeling and to know what everyone knows and learns. Such beauty.... beauty of the mind...

And then she went over the activities of everyone and she knew.. she understood some more... she understood Kaboom is nowhere to be found.. she understood Kaboom is teching magic and civilisation.... Kaboom's defenses will be tested and seen if this thought might contain... truth... She extends her mind to greyspace where contacts the Illithid commander to mobilise the fleets. And with a single thought from Vaeregoth and with a single thought from the Flayer, 3 fleets set in motion. As the Scro, Neogi and Illithid Armadas swarm down onto the Sky Leage. They Swarm all over and between the flying citadels and see how they respond and check it's defenses.
The Swarm wn't deliver any great battle but they are moving in hard and fast to check on it's defenses of the skyleage and see how it's guarded. After that they will reatreat back into their hidings in greyspace.

OOC to edena: If there is NO ressistance at all or very little... they will crush the flying citadels and send the sky leage down burning to the ground so this taxi service is "out of commision", so this attack will only go ahead if this will result in his incapibility to transport troops with the citadels....
let me know what happens.. you have the templates.. so I hope you read them well and give me the info about the defenses there.. and if there is hardly any def so I can take the citadels ease... I'll take them out, but not if there wil be any serious resistance.. we'll just fly through and over,under and around the citadels and reatreat as told to greyspace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vaeregoth has fired what might be the first shot in the great war.

  The illithid, neogi and scro spelljamming fleets mobilize, and roar down out of Wildspace in a swift assault on the sky ships and Flying Citadels of the Sky-Sea League.
  Very quickly, battle is joined, and rages throughout the skies over most of Oerth.

  I need Kaboom's statement concerning what kind of defense the Sky-Sea League is making.

  - - -

  Forrester, the Seers in the great Torilian camp suddenly clutch their heads in pain.
  When they recover, they state a great evil has been released.
  They state that a terrible evil has been unleashed, and it will soon afflict the Torilians, and everyone else.

  Shortly thereafter, Seers worldwide predict impending disaster.

  However, what the disaster will be, cannot be determined.

  Several things can be divined.
  The disaster will be inflicted by something altogether evil.
  The disaster will be inflicted by something without pity or mercy.
  The disaster will be magical.
  The disaster will be sentient.
  Vecna has nothing to do with the impending disaster.

  - - -

  The Industrial Revolution has come to Oerth.
  With the aid of Forrester and the Lortmil Technomancy, and with the aid of the Shade in other countries, major things are happening.
  Hundreds, then thousands, of factories are going up, to produce firearms, then explosives, then every kind of thing an army would need.
  Canning is introduced for the first time on Oerth.
  The printing press is introduced, along with the concept of mass production of books, and that new item of propaganda called the Newspaper.

  The factories require workers, and they are dragged in off the great serf farms, or they come voluntarily.
  Usually, the wages and treatment received in the factories is incredibly higher than what the serfs had in the fields (although by today's standards, it would be considered the most horrendous kind of slave labor.)
  The concept of the Work Day is born on Oerth.

  When news of the Good Life of the factory workers reaches the rural areas, large numbers of people simply pick up and move to where the factories are.
  Cities grow up overnight, as people crowd in, and the authorities are forced to build housing for the workers, and more housing for all the additional people pouring in.
  The authorities see, clearly, that ever more people are going to be needed, so they splurge on housing.
  The population of places like Veluna City, Chendl, Eastfair, Jalpa, Gradsul, and other places doubles, then trebles.

  Railroads are hammered down, with the help of friendly earth elementals.
  With magical aid, railroads are put down with incredible speed, and soon all of the Kevellond League has a network of these iron roads.
  Now, troops can be ferried from one place to another, and the Sky-Sea League is not needed to ferry them.
  However, the Dark Union does it also, and they do it to such an extent that a very extensive railroad network soon stretches from the Bone March in the north to Medegia in the south.  The County of Urnst in the west, to Rel Astra in the east.

  With the help of magic and earth elementals, power lines are buried in the ground, made thus safe from attack.
  Instantaneous communication via lines of copper - now, THAT is a true magic!  Everyone wants it, and everyone is building the network as fast as possible.
  VAST numbers of peasants and skilled laborers alike are being pressed into service to build, build, build this network.

  The magic and wonder of electricity leaves the people of the Flanaess dumbfounded, but it's uses are obvious, and they put down power lines as fast as physically possible.
  Great mines are opened up, in every country willing to ravage the land, to dig for coal and drill oil, to power the new electrical plants going up.
  With electricity, the war plants are made possible.
  With electricity, vast amounts of metal can be heated, shaped, and made into almost anything desired.
  With electricity, it seems, almost anything can be done.

  Cities like Chendl and Jalpa are soon aglow with light, the stars dimmed, and the light can be seen for over 20 miles away, for the very night sky seems to glow over the cities.

  The necessity of building adequate roads for troops is now being addressed, with gnomish help.
  Seeing that hardened dirt will not do, the gnomes have invented a hard substance that can be poured onto the ground, to produce a road study enough to bear heavy weight.
  With the new tanks in service, the gnomes are encouraging everyone to build these hardened roads for the motorized, mobile machines to travel on.
  The Paved Road comes to Oerth.
  The Motor Vehicle comes to Oerth.

  In some countries, especially the elven ones, there is very real misgiving about all of this.
  Especially since there is widespread and massive destruction of the ecosystem as a result of all this activity.
  Forests make for quick fuel, and fuel is in extremely high demand.
  Forests also must be cleared for roads and power lines.
  Forests also must be cleared for new factories, and the cities that grow up around them.
  Nevermind that large areas of the cities themselves are being cleared so that factories can be put up, and people are being jammed into the new tenements, 8 stories high - built with the new technology supplied by the gnomes, and considered to be good living indeed by those serfs being housed there.
  Of course, I need not mention that the mining is causing more destruction, and polluting the air.

  It's all happening.  The situation in IRL England of the 19th century, is happening all at once all over the Flanaess.

  Led by Anabstercorian, who is from Toril, the Solistarim are furiously moving forward into their own Industrial Revolution, and the din going on under the Godspires would deafen the Gods.

  It's happening in Lyrn and Ishtarland, in Erypt and Suhfang, and in the Empire of the Yuan-Ti.
  On the Isle of the Phoenix, it's happening.
  In Varnaith, it's happening.
  In Esmerin and Orcreich, it's happening.
  Even in the Underdark, it's happening.

  Everyone wants the new Instant Communication Devices, the Instant Power Bringers, the ability to produce the Machines, and of course the Firearms are a hit with everyone.
  Even the drow are bedazzled with the wonder of Electricity.  
  This is the very Lightning of the Heavens, brought down and TAMED for use by Mortals!!
  They want it, and they want it now.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> OOC to edena: If there is NO ressistance at all or very little... they will crush the flying citadels and send the sky leage down burning to the ground so this taxi service is "out of commision", so this attack will only go ahead if this will result in his incapibility to transport troops with the citadels....
Click to expand...



Keep this very well in mind... if there is a full scale battle to take place... there are conditions should I fully engage.. I stated that very clearly I thought, only of I can bring these cidadels down swiftly. And before any help can come up there that high that fast you must be bamed vecna.... So I only attack if there is hardly any defense else I'll just scream by and up and ago back to wildspace..

still OOC, you do not attack someone who is neutral to you if you can't make the victory you were after.... and defenses can just be tested.. Edena you yourself know what there is for defense in PL. If it's under 15 I attack it with the 80 PL spelljammers and take the citadels out.... if they are very well deefnded.. you know.. just pull out.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Btw.. I got a great way for clean energy that doesn't polute!
just make huge treads and wheels and let undead walk them and keep them spinning! Undead never tire and if they don't want, just have them commanded by some clerc 

btw this Idea is patented now! 
And so the nature debate got another impuls 
Undead, the clean energy 


+Style bonus to PL


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Very well.
  The flying ships and Flying Citadels put up a great deal of resistance.
  I am assuming, based on your statement, Forsaken One, that the spelljamming fleets are retreating after their swift strike.
  There are only minor losses on either side.

  The uproar in Ket continues, as the Robots of the Barrier Peaks press the attack against that nation, and Iuz has yet to come to the aid of the people there.

  Other than that, all is quiet.
  All is quiet across the Flanaess.
  All is quiet across all of Oerth.
  Very quiet.

  Too quiet.


----------



## Black Omega

Postcard from the Peace Conference

Kal,

Hope you got everything settled back home.  It's been chaos here, of course.  About to do my own teleport back home, we'll have to postpone that dinner until later.  I guess the peace conference was more about pieces than peace.  Take care!  Don't get assassinated or anything! Hugs and kisses,
                                                 Siobhan



> Perrenland declares independence from the Coalition of Light and Shadow. Their ambassador states they are joining the Solistarim, their Flannae relatives to the north.



Dear Azaghul Doomerhammer, Warden of the Sepia March,
Given that Perrenland are not even all that close to their Flannae relatives to the north...this is certainly a Scarlet Brotherhood trick.  Solistarim are not to be allowed overland access.  Please open a dialogue with the Perrenland ambasador about their return, and start a investigation into Scarlet Brotherhood interference in Perrenland, eliminate these conspirators and this issue should be solved.  We won't let them split the Coalition so easily.  Also please put patrols along the border with Vecse's forest.  The industrial revolution might be starting up but this doesn't mean the forest is fair game.  Reasonable logging is permitted.  Stripping the forest is not.  Thanks!
                                                  Siobhan Silirevnur, the Mithral Hammer beating down the nails of evil.

Circle of Eight, Please look into researching this magical assistance for this industrial revolution.  Primarily, magical ways around the worst aspects of the need for fuel and magical substitutes for use in technology free zones.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok..guess Kaboom doens't need help defending the spelljamming mountains.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Must...sleep...William can run my forces until I'm back.


----------



## Serpenteye

Hmm. Some, moderate effort is put to finding out more about the nature of this threat. Diviners are ordered to search the present, the past and the future for the source. But others are still divining for traitors, infiltrators and the Black Brotherhood.

-
An offer goes out to the people of the Grandwood:
 "Sanctus Punitor of the Delrune has offered you sanctuary in his lands. Surrender to the armies of the Dark Union and you will be allowed to evacuate. If you continue fighting you will all be killed or worse."  
-

-------"
Shortly thereafter, Seers worldwide predict impending disaster. 

However, what the disaster will be, cannot be determined. 

Several things can be divined. 
The disaster will be inflicted by something altogether evil. 
The disaster will be inflicted by something without pity or mercy. 
The disaster will be magical. 
The disaster will be sentient. 
Vecna has nothing to do with the impending disaster. 
-------"


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

Yup they fly by at max speed as they see they are meeting a AA barrage. After swarming around the Citadels the flayers reports to the Queen that Kabooms forces aren't taking any great riscs with devoting 100% PL to devellopment on research and civ advance 

The fleets are ordered to go to teh grandwood and deliver a massive magical bombardment of any forces hostile to the DU. After that they will go to Ket and deliver the same sort of bombardment on the robots. After a few runs over the robots they well inspect damage done and reatreat back to Wildspace.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Edena.*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> The fleets are ordered to go to teh grandwood and deliver a massive magical bombardment of any forces hostile to the DU. After that they will go to Ket and deliver the same sort of bombardment on the robots. After a few runs over the robots they well inspect damage done and reatreat back to Wildspace. *




You have my gratitude for your most gracious assistance.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hehe.*

I wanna see Edena roll 80d6  vs 1d6 and see who wins ^^

As for the robots I think my Fleet should be able to do some damage.... they aren't as super as teh robots but they are more numerous and can deal quite a punch... so I'm gonna hit them a few times and leave it at that if things aren't going all to well.. I'll just retreat to wildspace then.


----------



## Forrester

*Wasn't there some sort of *peace* conference?*

H'm. 

It seems to me that this whole Vecna/Shade thing has thrown the Peace Conference into a bit of a tailspin. 

And you're allied with the Shade, aren't you, Serpenteye? 

And Acererak too. 

H'm. 

H'm.


----------



## The Forsaken One

/me waves to Forrester in the **HINT** way and waves some more!

you can wave quite alot with 8 arms


----------



## Serpenteye

Yes Forrester, I am allied with the Shade and Acererak and quite a few others. I still support the peace process, there is no contradiction. Balance is a prerequisite for peace, when the balance breaks so does the peace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In one of the most interesting engagements of this IR, the spelljamming fleets of the Scro, Illithid, and Neogi bombarded the Robots of the Barrier Peaks from the air.
  Since the Robots were attacking Ket, and Ket was a part of the Empire of Iuz, they were doing Iuz a favor.

  The Robots did not seem to quite know what to make of spelljammers.
  Perhaps, they thought, the spelljammers were enemy Starships.
  Perhaps, they thought, the starships would rain supertechnological destruction down on them.

  In any case, they went defensive and set up defensive forcefields, while aiming their turrents skyward.
  It was all in vain.

  The illithid easily teleported through the defensive shields, and with psionic powers wrecked the main motherboards running the devices.
  The Neogi used magic to throw off the robot targeting systems, so that their shots went wild.
  Even guided missiles failed to hit the target, raining down randomly against an unfortunate Ket and assorted hills and mountains instead.

  In the end, the robots were reduced to a pile of scrap metal.
  I must assume the illithid, being a race of researchers, gathered up all the pieces for examination, before taking them back to their base.
  The Scro were very disappointed, but no treasure was located.
  As for the Neogi, they smirked and commented that magic was always supreme, would always be supreme, and that this so called science was all Torilian propaganda.

  - - -

  Perrenland.  Ah, Perrenland.
  The people of Perrenland, as it turns out, had no idea their leaders had allied with the Solistarim.
  In fact, the Perrenlanders do not even know who the Solistarim are.
  The Perrenlanders thought the Coalition of Light and Shadow had abandoned them, had thrown them out of the Coalition, and they resented it greatly.
  Now, they hear that the Coalition never threw them out, that they abandoned the Coalition, and there is a great deal of confusion.
  The Coalition of Light and Shadow does not find any of the Perrenland leaders immediately.
  Perhaps the agents in the shadows, or the dopplegangers, saw the fate of their cousins, and got out of town before the marshalls arrived.
  The actual leaders of Perrenland, are never found.

  Until the Faerie, a lofty, beautiful, and good people, but also determined, ruthless, and remorseless when need be, catch up to the dopplegangers after several days of intensive magical searching.
  Then the dopplegangers are interrogated, and the remains of the leaders of Perrenland are thus located.
  The dopplegangers do not know of any Black Brotherhood.
  What they know is that the Scarlet Brotherhood paid them to take over Perrenland, cause confusion and disarray, and attempt to hinder the Coalition of Light and Shadow from being an effective force for as long as they could.
  Although, after more magical probing, it is discovered - once again - that these dopplegangers have had their memories tampered with, and much of their memory was permanently erased.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna muses:

  Forrester the Torilian speaks of peace.

  Vecna sends out a telepathic communication to Forrester:

  Forrester, I - Vecna - am coming.

  Without further ado, Vecna teleports himself DIRECTLY to Forrester, right there in the midst of the entire Torilian encampment, right into the heart of the place!

  Vecna then speaks to Forrester:

  I am Vecna.  I wish to speak with you, Torilian.
  I wish to speak ... now.


----------



## Forrester

Then speak, for I have much to attend to.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna speaks:

  I say to you that you are trespassing.
  Oerth is not your world.
  Toril is your world.

  I say to you and yours:  Go home.

  In your trespassing, you have brought grave danger unto yourself and all of yours.

  Why do you so foolishly trespass where you are not wanted?
  Why do you so foolishly trespass where you do not belong?
  Why do you intervene in affairs that are none of your business?
  Why do you presume to influence events here on Oerth?

  I await some good answers to my questions.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, since I am going offline for at least a day, you are in charge, it is justified for Vecna has become a God for The Shade, and the main God of Shadow, Melkor, cannot personally appear on Toril. I invited Kalanyr to join The Pantheon of Shadow as Dark Lord of War, you can invite the others.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(sigh)

  Very well.  I will run the Shade.
  However, under Melkor (the God IC, not the Power) most certainly will not be involved in the IR in any way.

  Vecna awaits Forrester's reply, his long golden hair blowing in the Lyrnian breeze.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Vecna speaks:
> 
> I say to you that you are trespassing.
> Oerth is not your world.
> Toril is your world.
> 
> I say to you and yours:  Go home.
> 
> In your trespassing, you have brought grave danger unto yourself and all of yours.
> 
> Why do you so foolishly trespass where you are not wanted?
> Why do you so foolishly trespass where you do not belong?
> Why do you intervene in affairs that are none of your business?
> Why do you presume to influence events here on Oerth?
> 
> I await some good answers to my questions. *




I like your new complexion, Vecna. Elves really _do_ bring out the pink in one's cheeks, don't they? 

Grave danger is something my people are used to, Vecna.

My affairs are my own. It suffices to say, though, that I have not intervened in any affairs but where we were asked. And that has been in only two cases: The robots' attack on Bissel, and the siege of Irongate. And the intervention in the latter case was nothing more than a speech. 

So, to answer your pointed and obvious first question, we *are* wanted here. 

To address your second question, you "belong" here no more than we do -- for this is not your Time, Vecna. That was a hundred years ago. And your allies, the Shade, "belong" here no more than we do, for they are not of this world. Are you as interested in their reasons for being here?

Your third and fourth questions are really the same, Vecna. I suppose when you are undead you have the time to be verbose. 

We have intervened little. We have influenced little. Unlike your allies, who started a war. 

What precisely is your problem with us?
-----------------
EDENA: NOTE -- I have to get going in about fifteen minutes, and I'll be gone for about an hour and a half. Not long. And then I'll be back


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna speaks, apparently making a great effort in this, for what he says is, and the way he says it, is unusual for him:

  Forrester, my child, listen to the words of an elderly man.
  There is Wisdom in Age, child.
  You know it well, for have not your people on Toril learned, through their pain and sorrow, the meaning of wisdom?

  We learn by experience, and in great age those experiences lead to great wisdom.

  Oerth is no place for your people, Forrester, Child of the Light.
  Oerth is a place for the Darkness, and those who live in the Dark.
  Oerth is a place for the warrior, the killer, the assassin, the thief in the night.
  Oerth is a place for the ruthless, the remorseless, the heartless.

  You bring with you what you call a great army to bring the Light of Toril to Oerth.
  You bring your Light to extinguish the darkness of the Shade.
  You bring your Light, child, to succor and rescue the people of Oerth from what you perceive as grave danger.

  The danger is not to them, Child of Light, Child of Toril.
  The danger, is to you.

  You must appreciate just how grave that danger is.
  You must appreciate that, up until now, that danger has slept.
  You must appreciate that, up until now, the great Darkness has overlooked you.
  The forces at work on Oerth have made an oversight, and you have been spared.

  And if I, Vecna, do not appreciate the power of those forces, then nobody does.
  Those forces, are to be feared.

  Your safety has passed.
  The danger comes for you.
  The Darkness has awakened.
  The Darkness has awakened, and it sees you and yours, and a great anger has stirred in a heart blacker than the darkest night.
  Darkness comes for you and yours.
  Darkness unending and eternal.

  You may yet save yourself and yours.
  Go back to your world, to your paradise of Light and Peace.
  Go back to your safety, your laws, your religions, to a world where the parameters of what you know as sanity exist.

  If you will not heed my advice ... if you will not heed the advice of an elderly man, then what must I say and do to convince you?
  What proof do you require that it would be best for you to return home?
  What action must you require of us that you and yours should go home?
  What demand lies in your heart, that must be fulfilled, that would see you home in peace?


----------



## Forrester

*Well, now.*

You certainly have mellowed with age, Vecna. 

I sense something horrible, yes. But I know not what it is. 

But we could not leave even if we wanted to, Lord Vecna. It will require us at least this month, and perhaps next month as well to build the Gates necessary to transport our troops back to Realmspace, and then Toril. 

It seems that we are stuck here, for now. 

But you ask . . . what would my price be, for leaving this place? What would I want of you? 

If I am to leave, then the Shade must leave as well. If the UC is not to be here, then no one from Toril should be here. Not a soul. 

Something tells me that your allies will hardly approve of such a plan, though . . . 

There is another option. Tell me what you know of this force that arises. You know much more than you tell us, Vecna. Can the cryptic references and the doom-filled imagery and tell us what approaches us. What is coming, Lord Vecna? What is coming? 

It is truly disturbing . . . that I know. And you may talk us into leaving after all. 

Lord Forrester

{Leaving in 5 minutes. Be back in an hour or two.}
{Edena -- assuming my troops landed in Turn 0, and it takes four or five months to build the gates necessary for a return voyage, I guess, given that this is Turn 3, we'll need another couple months to build the gates? Was I right about that?}


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna speaks quietly, and sometimes awkwardly:

  Forrester of Toril, I have the secrets of the Great Magic of the 10th Order.

  I can send all of your Children back to Toril in a few hours.
  However, I cannot send your Children back, if they are unwilling to go.
  Furthermore, your Children must remain on Toril if I send them back.  They cannot return here ... and they should not, for this is no place for Children.

  You are the Adult, and they are your Children.
  You must speak to them of departure, and they must obey you.

  The Shade are Children, like most Torilians - and like most Mortals.
  They do not yet comprehend the world they have entered, our Oerth.
  They are like ones who play in the shallows of the vast Ocean, wading in deeper and deeper, heedless of the sharks that await them.

  Allow me to teach them, Forrester of Toril.
  Allow me to guide them to maturity.
  I am a stern teacher, but my lessons are true lessons, and my wisdom is the wisdom of millennia.

  Since they have declared they will conquer our world and convert all to Shade - like a child waves a wooden sword and threatens a man in plate armor carrying a greatsword - they are indeed Children in grave danger.

  Allow me to guide them, lead them along a better road. 
  The road to true maturity and strength.
  The road to wisdom and knowledge.
  The very road that you and yours walk, and will always walk - unless you throw it all away by choosing to stay here.

  Of the Great Darkness you have awakened, I may not speak, save to say that it is not of my making.
  I am powerful indeed, but the Great Darkness is stronger than even Vecna, who men fear to whisper the name of.
  I cannot control it.
  I cannot turn it from it's path.
  I cannot turn it's awesomely devastating malevolence away from you.
  I cannot turn it's incredible hatred and fury from the innocents that follow you.

  I urge you to go home.
  Toril is a Children's Paradise.  Live in that Paradise, and be content.
  Do not meddle in the affairs here.
  Allow the Adults, the Mature, the Strong, to maintain order on this world.

  We will deal with the Children of the Shade.
  We in no way require or need the help of the innocent Children of Toril.
  Adults do not ask for aid from Children, nor should they.

  (then Vecna whispers)

  The Angels know, Forrester.  
  You saw the sadness in their faces.
  They know you should not be here.
  They know your place is back in your home, warm and cosy and safe.

  Run, Forrester of Toril.  Run.  Hide.  Shut the door, bolt it, draw the drapes, and light every candle in the house.
  Do not stay outside in the darkness, for the Evil comes.
  The Evil comes, to devour all the Children.


----------



## Serpenteye

*To the rebels in the Grandwood*

"I have been more than generous to you, but now my patience is running out. Do you or do you not accept my offer? Do you surrender and go to Delrune, or do you want to die? Those are your options. Pick one."


Edena: Did Forsaken Ones spelljammer attack against the rebels in the Grandwood help at all? Or did they just hit trees?


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *. . .
> Of the Great Darkness you have awakened, I may not speak, save to say that it is not of my making.
> I am powerful indeed, but the Great Darkness is stronger than even Vecna, who men fear to whisper the name of.
> I cannot control it.
> I cannot turn it from it's path.
> I cannot turn it's awesomely devastating malevolence away from you.
> I cannot turn it's incredible hatred and fury from the innocents that follow you.
> 
> I urge you to go home.
> Toril is a Children's Paradise.  Live in that Paradise, and be content.
> Do not meddle in the affairs here.
> Allow the Adults, the Mature, the Strong, to maintain order on this world.
> *




I see. 

And if I go, where shall this Great Darkness turn to next? To you? To the Shade? To the people of Keoland, of Furyondy, of Celene, of the Woods? 

Do you expect to stand against it, where I could not? 

And who are these Adults, these Mature, these Strong in this world? As you say, certainly not the leader of the Shade. And I doubt you think those of the Oerthian Alliance are but more than pups. 

So who does that leave? You? Acererak? Am I to leave Oerth in your "capable" hands? Is this what you ask? When the Great Darkness devours the other Children of this planet, will you fight it? 

Or will you feed it? 

You may go, Lord Vecna. I must consult with my advisors. We must consider all you have said. 

---------------------
EDENA -- I teleport back to the Border Guard, and then, to the Angels. 


--Okay, boys. When Vecna himself comes to see me, and asks me diplomatically to leave, and warns me of the Darkness coming, I know that I'm in trouble. 

I need to know what you know. The lives of millions of my troops, and tens and hundreds of millions of innocents on Oerth, hangs in the balance. I need to know. 

What stirs? What comes? 

Does it bear a particular animosity towards *me*, or all of Oerth? 

If I were to leave Oerth, would it leave Oerth as well, and leave those that remained untouched -- or would it begin to devour THEM? 

And you know Vecna far better than I do. I was made to understand he would love nothing more than the utter destruction of Oerth -- and of Toril. Is this little heartfelt speech on his part nothing more than a ploy? It seemed to be more -- but I can be fooled. 

Am I endangering Oerth by being there? 

Would I endanger it more by leaving? 

Do you have any of the answers for which I seek?

I especially desire to know -- no, I MUST know -- whether this Great Darkness seeks me, and me alone, or whether it seeks to devour all of Oerth.


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I therefore offer you aid in tracking down and destroying these imposters within your ranks. The spies and diviners of the Dark Union shall work independently of your brotherhood agents, studying the Scarlet brotherhood from the outside searching for anomalities. their findings will be reported directly to the God Emperor and the father of Obedience. One third of the Union elite agents will be put to this task."*



We echo the concern of our brethren to the north. Of course you are quite welcome to conduct your investigations from the outside, as you offer, and full cooperation will be given insofar as it doesn't compromise security.

However, exceedingly thorough measures were taken, and quite a number of operatives destroyed. We are convinced any remaining fringes are operating from outside our borders. Outsiders are not allowed within the Homeland, and I believe the situation is under control to an extent that an exception is not warranted. 

---------------------------

Another message is sent, from Acererak.

Forrester.

I have plans for Irongate, and your mewling cattle clutter up the landscape, and their constant lamenting grates on the ears. I am remembering all over just why I ate their families.

Remove them, as you said you would.


----------



## Forrester

*The Evacuation of Irongate*

Edena -- I send in a few mages to set up teleportation circles to transport the hundred thousand or so remaining inhabitants of Irongate to . . . hm . . . where would they be safest? 

Kaboom, can I transport them to one of your flying citadels? My place might be . . . well, a bit bloody sometime soon. Maybe as early as next month. 

Just a hunch. 

I know that this is a slow process -- hence the reason you can't use such circles to teleport millions of troops quickly -- but we should be able to evacuate that number within a month's time, I believe. 

Forrester


----------



## Maudlin

Very well, I suppose I can delay my plans for the rest of the month. *he rolls the unholy green motes of light in his eyesockets*

Can't I just promise to not eat an equivalent number of people when I overrun your own armies? Far simpler.


----------



## Forrester

*Note to Acererak*

If you want to overrun my armies, you're going to have to take a number and stand in line .

Forrester


----------



## Maudlin

There's no express line for very very senior citizens?


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League and its allies (where I have been given permission to speak for allies) dig in its defenses against the Church of Shade. Trenches, land mines, and other defenses are set up.  (See some of my e-mails, Edena).

The demigods Heward, Murlynd, and Keoghtom are asked to provide their insight into the prophecies of impending doom and the events behind it.

The Kevellond League and its allies work with the Union of Light and Shadow to reduce the worst effects of pollution and industrialization.  Forest and glade preserves, meant to be kept pristine for the fey, were previously designated to be set aside. Allies are encouraged to take similar steps.

A message is sent to Koreth Zan, Father of Obedience.

To the Illustrious Father of Obedience, Supreme Ruler of the Scarlet Brotherhood, Lord Koreth Zan:

"We are forwarding all descriptions of Black Brotherhood agents found in the territory of the Kevellond League and its allies.  No members allowed themselves to be captured alive."

"However, this information may make it useful for you to determine possible relationships between the deceased and currently living Black Brotherhood members."

"Also, we are curious about what you think of Lord Vecna's claims to be supreme ruler of the Suel people."

Respectfully,
Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Kevellond League


----------



## JohnBrown

*IBKSC troop moves*

Edena,

After quickly briefing my allies, I will move a 5 PL force, currently on defensive duty in the Cairn Hills into Shade controled Urnst.  By your descriptions so far, I must assume that Urnst is unoccupied at the moment.  If it is occupied please let me know by how much PL.  I will also move a 5 PL force form the Bright Lands on defensive duty into the Abbor-Alz and annex them since, as far as I can tell no one claims them.  Once the Abbor Alz is secure they will join the force in Urnst to give a total of 10 PL there.

John


----------



## Maudlin

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"We are forwarding all descriptions of Black Brotherhood agents found in the territory of the Kevellond League and its allies.  No members allowed themselves to be captured alive."*



We gratefully receive your information. These names will be cross-checked with the names we surfaced ourselves. 



> *"Also, we are curious about what you think of Lord Vecna's claims to be supreme ruler of the Suel people."
> *



We understand he stems from some of the oldest and noblest bloodlines of our race, he certainly has a claim. Perhaps more importantly, he also has an army of millions.

Moreover, his call to establish a new Suel Empire in the West is finding some considerable support with the populace. Some matters remain to be resolved before we could ever consider following him, most pressingly his alliance with the Shade. They earn our respect, but their perversion of other races is troubling. The blood must remain pure. This above all.

----------------------------------------

Acererak notices along with everyone else that large parts of the world are found suddenly abandoned. Scouts are sent to the southern Hellfurnaces; if discovered to be empty, those lands will be brought into the fold, and bases established and fortified. Care is taken not to destroy any holdings there, in case the original owners want to reclaim their use.


----------



## Serpenteye

*John Brown!!!*



			
				JohnBrown said:
			
		

> *Edena,
> 
> After quickly briefing my allies, I will move a 5 PL force, currently on defensive duty in the Cairn Hills into Shade controled Urnst.  By your descriptions so far, I must assume that Urnst is unoccupied at the moment.  If it is occupied please let me know by how much PL.  I will also move a 5 PL force form the Bright Lands on defensive duty into the Abbor-Alz and annex them since, as far as I can tell no one claims them.  Once the Abbor Alz is secure they will join the force in Urnst to give a total of 10 PL there.
> 
> John *




The County of Urnst is a part of the Dark Union (Edena has not yet updated the list, but the map shows our true borders). There is no "Shade controlled Urnst". Do you really want to fight the Dark Union?

---

I'm logging out until tomorrow. The Dark Union will not enter into any new conflicts until then. We continue to fight the rebels in the Grandwood (if they do not agree to be evacuated to Delrune).

Good night everybody.


----------



## JohnBrown

*My Bad...*

No forces move into Urnst, They do move into the Abbor-Alz (assuming none else is already there  ).

John


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The People of Grandwood pick Option 1.
  They wish to live, you see ...

  They surrender the great woodland to the Dark Union.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Forrester travels back towards Realmspace, as noted.
  He does not need to find the Angels this time;  they find him.
  They are waiting for him in the Ether between the worlds, and they prevent him from reentering Realmspace.
  Beautiful, ethereal, transparent, with robes of gauze and slim, shining weapons, the Angels halt Forrester's magical travel, and form a ring around him in the Ether between the worlds.

  Forrester speaks (as per his post above):

  -Okay, boys. When Vecna himself comes to see me, and asks me diplomatically to leave, and warns me of the Darkness coming, I know that I'm in trouble. 
  I need to know what you know. The lives of millions of my troops, and tens and hundreds of millions of innocents on Oerth, hangs in the balance. I need to know. 
  What stirs? What comes? 
  Does it bear a particular animosity towards *me*, or all of Oerth? 
  If I were to leave Oerth, would it leave Oerth as well, and leave those that remained untouched -- or would it begin to devour THEM? 
  And you know Vecna far better than I do. I was made to understand he would love nothing more than the utter destruction of Oerth -- and of Toril. Is this little heartfelt speech on his part nothing more than a ploy? It seemed to be more -- but I can be fooled. 
  Am I endangering Oerth by being there? 
  Would I endanger it more by leaving? 
  Do you have any of the answers for which I seek? 
  I especially desire to know -- no, I MUST know -- whether this Great Darkness seeks me, and me alone, or whether it seeks to devour all of Oerth.

  - - -

  One of the Angels, shining face very solemn, steps forward, and with slender fingers points at Forrester's feet.
  An image appears below Forrester, as if he were looking down into water.
  Forrester sees himself in that mirror.
  Then he becomes larger, and larger.
  Then he is too large to fit in the mirror, and only a part of him is seen.
  Then, only a patch of his skin is seen.
  Then, the skin zooms in until the individual cells are visible.
  Then, the image seems to pass through the cells, and Forrester is looking inside himself, at his own blood cells.
  They are the classic red blood cells of a humanoid, and they seem perfectly fine.
  The cells get bigger and bigger as the picture zooms in, and then Forrester sees the virus.

  The image could have been that of a fine microscope, but no microscope ever invented could convey the raw evil, sheer necromantic power, and malevolant red gleam all emanating from those tiny life forms.
  A magical virus, the result of some demented dream by a mind steeped in the deepest of insanity.
  It is invariably fatal.
  It is extremely contagious.
  It is magical, so antibiotics are useless against it.
  It is lurking in Forrester's blood, incubating.  In 2 weeks, 3 weeks at the most, it will attack to kill.

  But the Angel is not done.  Forrester is pulled back forcibly from that vision, and he sees another one, and wishes that he had not.

  A man is lying in bed.  He is in an advanced state of this illness.
  The skin of his hands and feet is gone, and underneath that the flesh has turned black, is dead.
  The putriescence has spread throughout the man's body, and his flesh is dark with blood poisoning from the disease.
  And around the man is a bright red mist, a mist centered around a glow coming from the man's heart.
  Those trying to help the man shriek and look away from that red mist, blood running from their eyes, and the side of their bodies facing the red glow and bathed in it turning black with burns.
  As for the man, he is screaming in a pain beyond imagination, as the disease attacks not only his body, but his soul.  Blood pours from eyes, ears, nose, while pus and rot ooze from scores of holes in his flesh.
  His body rots in minutes, shrinking as it does so, turning into a withered corpse, the red mist turning into a brilliant crimson sheen, but somehow that man is still alive, and still screaming - screaming silently, for his tongue and vocal chords have rotted away.
  Finally, nothing remains but a skeleton and ash.
  From the skeleton arises a brilliant white light, but the red smothers it, suffocates it, and it changes into an image of the man as he was in life.
  The new undead rises, hideous delight in it's visage, disease in it's touch.
  It swiftly moves from the bed, on it's unholy mission, for it's every touch will infect a new victim with the disease that killed it.

  Forrester is pulled back from this vision also.

  The Angel looking at Forrester is angry.
  To Forrester, it looks and feels like he is looking into the sun, in the desert, at high noon.
  He feels the anger of the other Angels too, all around him, like the shimmering heat from molten metal.

  Angelic voices whispers:

  You forsook Irongate ...
  You forsook those who pleaded for your intervention ...
  You forsook them to eternal suffering ...
  You forsook them to endless horror and pain ...
  You are guilty ...
  Guilty ...
  You have committed a great crime ...
  You are guilty ...

  The battering is like being hit by the blows of titans, from all sides, knocking Forrester first this way and that.
  There is nothing he can do to avoid the blows.
  No amount of self protection stops them from penetrating through.

  Now will you forsake your people?
  Will you leave them to die?
  Will you allow those who trust in you to perish in this way?
  Will you allow Oerth to perish in this way?
  Will you forsake your people as you forsook Irongate?
  Will you forsake your people as you forsook Irongate?
  WILL YOU FORSAKE YOUR PEOPLE AS YOU FORSOOK IRONGATE?

  Forrester sees another vision.
  It is all but thrust into his head by a sledgehammer.

  Vecna has returned to Shadow Throne.
  The Shades and Vecna's undead are immune to the illness.
  Vecna is laughing as he says:

  The foolish Child.
  He will return to Toril, and kill his own world.
  What a shame, that I could not convince him to go myself.
  Then I could have taken part credit in the destruction of Toril!  How sweet that would have been!
  But nay, I cannot take credit.  I must give all due glory and credit to my friend the demilich.

  Vecna raises his glass, cradling Ahlissa to his side.

  All hail Acererak, bringer of death to the Torilians and traitors alike!
  To his health!  (Vecna chuckles)  Well, to his Unhealth!

  The vision fades.
  Forrester faces a circle of angry Angels.

  They speak in unison:

  Go!  Return to Oerth. You have a mission to accomplish, and a world to protect.  
  GO!

  Forrester is hurled away by that final word, and returns to where he started on Oerth, stunned.
  Anxious attendants come up to see what went wrong with the travel magic.
  Forrester, looking around with detect magic and detect evil, sees it immediately.
  The Torilian encampment is a sea of red, a sea of evil.
  There must be hundreds of thousands of infections and incubations, and thousands more are starting every minute - literally.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Do I really need to state the situation across the rest of Oerth and the Flanaess?

  The same thing that is happening in the Torilian encampment, is happening everywhere.
  Horrified clerics and mages see the whole of the Flanaess turning red with the incubating illness of Acererak.
  It is spreading with the very winds of the world, to every part of the world.

  As of the moment, the entire northern hemisphere of the planet is heavily contaminated, with the infection spreading rapidly to those still uninfected.
  Isolated cases are turning up in Oerth's southern hemisphere and equatorial regions even now.

  The Doomgrinder stands, bleak and tall, under iron grey skies.
  The blades of the evil windmill stand perfectly vertical and horizontal, and are perfectly still, proclaiming the final Doom of the world has arrived.

  - - -

  Note that a Cure Disease spell will remove the disease from a single afflicted person (that person will remain immune to the disease afterwards, also.)
  More powerful spells such as Heal will also, obviously, work to stop the disease.


----------



## William Ronald

*Against the Red Death*

The demigods Heward, Keoghtom, Murlynd consult with Zagyg, Kalden and Iuz.  A means is sought for reversing this plague or altering it, curing it or stopping it. The means of transmission are sought and appropriate preventative techniques are taken.

Communes are performed asking what known and theoretical technologies, magics, artifacts, and relics could heal or stop this illness.  

A grim Hazen faces the crowd of courtiers.  Orders are issued for a quarantine. Efforts to prevent the spread of the illness are issued.

"This red death must be stopped.  It will be traced back to its source."

Word is sent to the Underdark Alliance, asking for their aid in stopping this illness.

If the source is indeed revealed as Acerak, then a message is sent:

"You have betrayed this world.  If we survive, we will make you and yours pay a horrible price.  A price that this world has never seen."

(Edena:  I am contacting everyone I can. In and out of character.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A message comes from Vecna, broadcast worldwide via telepathy.

  He speaks casually:

  Don't panic, Servitors.
  Those who bow to the Shade and Myself, and acknowledge our Overlordship, shall be spared.
  My 10th order magic is quite capable of removing this illness from your population.

  If you will not bow to me, then I would seriously suggest you kneel before Acererak and give unto my friend all he demands, for he alone knows the antidote.
  He will hardly render said antidote up if you attempt force against him.

  Do not be foolish, Servitors.
  Bow to the Suel, your Rightful Masters and Mistresses, and bow to the Shade, our allies, and you shall live.
  Defy us, and know an eternity of Unlife ... after the illness treats you to an excruciating and very final death.

  (The eye-opener thing here is that Acererak was able to accomplish this feat with 9th level magic.
  One thing about disease, it is like trolls.  It escalates out of control in a real hurry.
  With 10th level magic, had he had it, Acererak could have created a plague that no spell, except for a Wish or a Miracle spell, could have hoped to stop.)


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon Fasfoni communes with Mystra (he is a 20th level cleric, after all) and asks a question: can this plague be stopped?


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils begin immediate production of gas masks with some powerful anti-viral magic on them and handing them out to our people.  We will also make shipments of these items to our allies, when most of the urban areas in the Lortmils have been covered.  

The Lortmils also start setting up huge fans, to fight off any wind.  Antimagic fields are set up around our region's perimeter.  We take every possible precaution to avoid this plague.  

We will take any who have contracted the disease already and quarantine them, and send in scientists that are thoroughly protected to research them (as gently as possible) and try to determine a way to fight this disease.  With patients' consents, we will use them as living guinea pigs (unfortunately), trying anything and everything we've got against it.  

If nothing works, the patients will be mercy struck from a distance, and the resulting undead critter will be mowed down with a machine gun.  We aren't taking any chances here.  We will take their last words and send them to their families, but we will not allow them to leave the quarantine area.

We will try anything and everything we've got, from the latest medicine to the divine magic, to stop this plague.  We'll get a wizard to cast _Wish_ on one of them to eliminate the plague - but only once for that one, and if it doesn't work, we'll back off on that one.  But whatever it takes, we will find out how to stop this nasty little disease.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mystra answers:  Yes.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Because GnomeWorks acted quickly, and because he acted with ruthlessness, and because the Lortmil Technomancy was far from the initial placement of the illness, the Lortmil Technomancy - alone - is free of the plague.
  Within it's borders, there is no plague.
  It's borders are now sealed.
  I am assuming nobody gets in.  Nobody.  Anyone who tries, is instantly killed (if one takes the spirit of what GnomeWorks said into account.)

  There is no illness in the Dark Union or among the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  Surprise, surprise!
  Not a single case.

  The Solistarim, isolated in the north, are still free of the plague, and are able to seal themselves safely inside the Godspires.

  The drow, humanoids, and giants are free of the plague, for they were isolated in the Underdark, and the plague could not reach them.

  However, among the Baklunish Confederation, the Kevellond League, the Alliance of the Rising Sun, the Alliance of the Crescent, the Eastern League, the barbarians of the Thillronian Peninsula, the Sky-Sea League ... it isn't pretty.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor now wishes to personally investigate the red death. He appears to not have any fear of the disease and willingly will speak and take care of people who may be afflicted- including Forester.

"A disease... how many types of irony is this?"

Sanctus appears solemn...

"So it is necromantic... and it has not been cured by any normal magic. Does this not narrow down the number of manufacturers of such a substance?"

Sanctus appears boldly difident...

"So we have cowards being made out of the devils candy..."

Sanctus appears vengeful...

"The same candy that has been offered to me my whole life and has made me brave by denying it..."

Sanctus appears angry...

"So a disease that is purely evil infects people and kills its host. Then it keeps killing its host till all food is gone. Then it dies. This is how I described evil, did I not? It eats on its host till it dies and then eats on itself. Pointless... pointlessly devoid of purpose."

Sanctus appears loathsome...

"And to find out that the infection of evil that has been in my body for all these years has found its twin in all these poor people. To see that it is spreading indifferently among them..."

Sanctus appears upset...

"Is it my fault that by swaying against my evil side I have destroyed good? If I had let my future come into being as it was supposed to have... would I have destroyed evil inadvertantly? Would I have ate out my own cancer? Kas before me attacked his creator... would I have done the same?"


----------



## William Ronald

*Die, Vecna Die!*

The image of Archcleric Hazen appears. His face is angry and it is a cold anger.

"Lord Vecna, if you and your lackey Acerak were living men, I would say that you and Acerak have signed your death warrants."

"Work is underway to counter this Red Death you and your pet lich have released."

"We hold due every death that occurs because of your actions.  Regardless of what you and your deluded followers think, you shall never rule this world."

"I look forward to your annihilation. And that of every last one of your deluded followers."

"Peoples of Oerth! You have been betrayed by Vecna, Acerak, and  the Church of Shade. Now we fight not just for our freedom but for life itself."

"Let all who will contact us.  We already have ideas on stopping this plague."

Word is sent to the UC of Toril for aid in stopping this illness.  All powers not allied with Vecna are contacted.

A message is sent to the capitol of the Dark Union:

"Do you see now what you have allied yourself with?  Join us in ending this plague and destroying those who released it? Did you ask for this for your own people.  It is time to make a stand, one way or another.  We respectfully await your answer."

Word is also sent to the Solistarim about this plague.  Weather patterns are altered to slow the spread of the plague, assuming that is spread by the air.

Rao is asked how may this plague be stopped, reversed, mitigated, cured, or altered.  The clergy of Rao will work with those of Mystra in trying to find a cure. They will work with anyone seeking to do so.  (The Kevellond League previously stated it would treat the religions of Toril with tolerance.)


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor asks that his countrymen not be afraid of the disease. He asks that the people take care of each other openly. He asks that we not fear loving our friends as they die.

"Because that would go against all the good in my heart to take away the last moments with our families and friends."

Sanctus Punitor also secretely goes to a location outside the lortmills to have his body inspected. He is quarantined of course, in case he is infected. He asks that any information he can help with be given to Gnomeworks and Forester.

"Kessel, I think that maybe we can find a cure in my vampiric infection that has been in my body for these past 50 years. Check it out at the least, maybe I have some kind of variation of the disease you can explore. Maybe use it to create a counter-virus. My body has not been corrupted with vampirism for years now, maybe there is something you can use. Somehow I have yet to become undead..."

After Kessel and his scientists/mages inspect Sanctus he returns to his army.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Yes, we will not allow anyone to pass through our borders (sorry, allies).  Any who try to are warned away by something, _magic mouth_s would help, and any who just don't go away are shot down.  And, of course, the ensuing undead thing is shot down, as well.  

Forrester, check thy email.  I have an idea, but it can only work if you have the stuff for it.  

Edena - is this disease similar to anything we've seen before?  Something that would be similar to this disease, but weaker?  Something that we know how to fight?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Angels disallow any travel from Oerth or Greyspace to Toril or Realmspace. 
  The reasons for that are all too obvious.
  Messages via telepathy can still get through, both ways, and Torilians are still able to come to Oerth (it's a one way journey, though.)

  Sigil slams shut all the Gates leading to and from Oerth and Greyspace.

  Spelljammers leaving Greyspace are attacked and blown up by their own people, or anyone else they encounter, and the remains of the vessels are incinerated.
  All spelljammers travelling towards Greyspace come to a screeching halt.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I'm afraid that all initial research into this disease, even by Iuz (the Empire of Iuz is being hit also) fails.

  Acererak comes from an ancient time, and is aware of ancient illnesses that do not exist in the current era of Oerth.
  It is one of these ancient ills he has unleashed.

  Undead do not arise from those killed while they are incubating.
  Those killed while incubating are merely dead, their souls intact.

  Nobody in the Flanaess has yet actually exhibited any symptoms of the disease.
  Nor will anyone, until the next Turn (Turn 4.)
  The disease started over 2 weeks into the current Turn, and has a long incubation time.


----------



## William Ronald

*An idea for a cure*

I have an idea.

In real life, smallpox was a deadly disease that until relatively recent times claimed many lives. It was noticed that people who suffered from cowpox, a very minor illness, did not contract smallpox.

In addition to other efforts, research is begun into a disease which may protect/cure people from the Red Death (Maudlin, you released it. I get to name it. )

Also, it should be noted that the Suel who are not allied with Vecna and Acerak may also be impacted with the disease.  The Northern Suel are contacted for help.  Indeed, Vecna and Acerak may have angered the gods whose support they seek.

(Edena check my e-mails for some of my research ideas.  Let us say I am not going to show all my cards in public.)

Also, Rao is one of the oldest - if not the oldest of the gods of Oerth - he is consulted about this plague.  As is the one deity who should know all about all matters Oerthly.  Beory the Oerth Mother.


----------



## GnomeWorks

We will take a few small samples of Sanctus' blood, and try to figure out how he has fought off vampirism.  We will compare his blood cells to those of actual vampires (if we have a few samples of vampire blood in the back somewhere).  We will try to figure this out, in conjunction with our other projects.

We will begin recruiting some of the smarter people in our country that are not scientists in nature to assist in these proceedings - they will receive crash courses in recent events and our current level of technology.  We'll start handing out _Discover_ for dirt cheap to keep people up to date.


----------



## kaboom

can 10th level magic cure the red death on a grand scale?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((My intent was not to embarrass Forrester.
  If that has been the result of my posts, my apologies to him.
  I am required to roleplay all those who fall under my jurisdiction, and these beings - Angels and Horrors alike - have strong opinions, and sometimes put things strongly.
  I am not in this to embarrass or humble or humilate anyone.
  As for the actions of Acererak, I merely am using my typical grandeose way - SOP for me - of portraying what he has done.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes.
  10th level magic will stop the illness on a grand scale.
  But typically only for the Power that has the 10th level magic.

  Forrester could save his own people if he gains 10th level magic on Turn 4, but he could not save anyone else also ... there are just too many cases.
  If Kalanyr gains 10th level magic on Turn 4, he could save vast numbers of the people of the Flanaess, since the drow have not been hit by the illness, and Kalanyr does not need to expend energy saving his own people.
  Vecna could save vast numbers of people right now, but - unfortunately - his help comes with a price.

  And yes, Acererak has the antidote.  
  He could save vast numbers of people.
  However, he has his price too.


----------



## Kalanyr

The messengers will not be allowed in they may be infected. They can shout to us if they want too but they may not enter.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

are people everywhere already infected or will they be infected on Turn 4?


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  And yes, Acererak has the antidote.
> He could save vast numbers of people.
> However, he has his price too. *




To Acerak,

"You draw no end to your ignorance. You necromancer kissing fiend, I demand you end your plague! To be so blasphemous as to use disease as a weapon of war! Your people still obey you even though you care nothing for life as having value! You are attacking forces that have not wained against your evil on any scale! You have a cure for this and you have not released it? Foul defiler, prepare thineself for eternal oblivion! Necromancer, your tricks pay no homage to my blade, and therefore I shall smaketh your wrotten caracass downeth with my sword! Peon..."

-Love Dearly,
Sanctus Punitor


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There is true panic in the Flanaess now.

  This is not the petty minor panic caused by the Sending of the Wanderer.
  This is not the little uproar caused by the Black Brotherhood.

  This is an insane panic, a panic gone beyond all reason and over the brink and off the cliff.

  It cannot be stopped, for the military is a part of it.

  In the Lortmil Technomancy, in Dorakaa, and in other isolated places, order is maintained.
  Also, order is maintained in the Dark Union and amongst the Scarlet Brotherhood.

  Elsewhere, there is - literally - bedlam.

  Cities are burning.
  People are murdering each other in the streets.
  Others are feasting and making merry, and even making love, in the streets as the chaos rages around them.
  All law and order has broken down.
  Every church is being broken into, ransacked and pillaged, while men curse the Gods who will not help them, cannot save them.
  Public buildings burn as mobs storm the gates, killing officials, taking a brutal revenge for every imagined wrong, or because the whim takes them.
  A deathly silence falls over the countryside.
  Cows and pigs, chickens and farm cats, wander aimlessly in abandoned fields.
  Harvesting machines stand idle, half filled, abandoned in the middle of their work.
  Trains on the railroads stand still, in the middle of the lines, engines still running, abandoned.

  Vast numbers of people are fleeing for the mountains, for the imagined safety of desolate places in the wilderness, or holing themselves up in whatever place they can find and defend against all comers.

  It is all the imagery of The Stand, come to Oerth.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I'm afraid that all initial research into this disease, even by Iuz (the Empire of Iuz is being hit also) fails.*




Any *initial* attempts.  In that case, we continue to research it.  I don't care how long it takes - if someone has a crackcase idea on how to beat it, we'll try it out.  If it works, great; if it doesn't, then we'll move on.  The point is, we're not doing anything, so everyone who has a minute of spare time is going to be working on this.  We shall find a cure, and that is that.  As the great Yoda once said, "There is no try.  Only do."

Obviously, we have no test subjects.  However, we will transmit our ideas to our allies with very detailed instructions, via either psionics, telephony, or radio.  Our comminiques will hold subliminal magical or psionic messages to restore order and to remain calm, that there should be no fear and that a cure will be found, that the greatest scientists in Oerth are working on this problem as this message is being sent.  



> *Nobody in the Flanaess has yet actually exhibited any symptoms of the disease.
> Nor will anyone, until the next Turn (Turn 4.)
> The disease started over 2 weeks into the current Turn, and has a long incubation time. *




Sollir, I think that answers your question.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In the middle of all the horror, Vecna sits and watches through his magical mirror with a smirk on his face.
  He cradles his Queen and slavegirl in his arms, the fair Shadowlady Ahlissa.

  He speaks softly:

  The Servitor Races are learning their place at last.
  This is a well deserved and long overdue lesson for them.
  Slaves they were, and slaves they are, and slaves they shall always be, to the Suel Race, and I am Master of the Suel Race.
  If they will not bow to me in Life, then they will bow to me in Unlife.
  Either way, they WILL bow to Vecna, Emperor of Oerth.

  As for the snivelling, kender hugging Torilians, I shall enjoy watching as Acererak devours them all, and enjoy their futile screams.

  Vecna smiles at Ahlissa.

  And they shall bow to Ahlissa, Queen of Oerth.
  She shall have her pick of the finest Servitors, be they living or undead, and they shall be hers.  Forever.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Our researchers begin tearing through every book, historical reference, and encyclopedia in the nation, searching for references to this nasty disease.  We will go through every mentioning of ancient diseases, and work through every cure found.  We will test these out, sending the ideas they give us to our allies via the same systems we mentioned earlier that we are using for communication.

We will also begin a very small, side project, that we will keep very secret from the common folk.  A project that will work on constructing some very tiny golems - smaller than flies.  The size of a few cells, at most.  What we want is something that can hunt out magical things the size of cells, and destroy them through the usage of powerful, concentrated antimagic fields.  Only the best and brightest who want to work on this will be allowed access to it.  We want them to be controlled by radio or by a similar long-distance system.  Develop morse code into a form of signalling system, for the tiny golems to move around in the cells.  Develop long-range magic detection items that the golems can detect the disease with, but that would allow the scientists to see the viruses and maneuver the golems around and destroy them.  This project will get all the funding it requires, but absolutely no public attention.  This project will be kept very quiet.  This will be used as a last-ditch effort, if necessary, to fight the disease.  We want these little things to be mechanical in nature, but they can utilize minimal magic if absolutely necessary.  They can produce any type of side effects, other than death or extremely severe pain or uncurable disease, so long as it destroys this disease.


----------



## Forrester

*Disease Schmisease.*

Sorry for my tardiness. My AOL login isn't working -- I think the server is down. Had to call long-distance to my old MSU server. 

And my,  has there been an explosion of lameness since I was last here. 

I'll deal with the disease this post, and then some problems with the Angels, next post. 

------------------
Forrester will be saving his *own* people far before Turn 4 begins. I don't need 10th level magic to cure a freakin' magical disease of such poor quality. Neither do any of you -- at least, as far as your military forces are concerned. Your innocent civilian population (those that are left), may be another story. 

I have a few million troops. Given the proliferation of archmages and 120th level characters running around, it is almost certain that for every 200 of my troops (call it a "unit"), one is a 12th level cleric, and two more are 6th level clerics. There are probably more, but let's start there. 

Edena said that a Remove Disease spell would cure the disease, and make the recipient immune. Fair enough -- the ninth level magic makes it spread like wildfire, and makes it kill people, but it still can be cured magically. 

Remove Disease is a 3rd level spell. Two 6th level clerics and one 12th level cleric, assuming reasonably good wisdom bonuses for genetically modified humans/humanoids, can together cast 23 Remove Disease spells a day. 

Within 9 days, they can cure 207 people. That's everyone in their unit. 

Then, of course, there are the much higher level clerics who can cast many more such spells (and probably have a 6th or 7th level Remove Disease spell that targets multiple people at once), the wizards who can cast Limited Wish or other spells to aid the clerics, and so on. 

Meaning in nine days, MAXIMUM, my troops are not only cured, but immune from such foolishness. I don't even have to break out the Wishes or Miracles. 

_Allow me to take a moment to yawn in Acererak's direction_. 

**YAWN**

Thank you. 

We will have to figure out how to save the civilians, of course, though I don't know how many are left since the Angels invited folks to go. 

Point two, and a segue into my next post: Edena, I have a question for you. 

<edited away -- um, the gist is that, um, I think you made a bad call, Ripley. I mean, Edena.>

This disease spreads incredibly quickly, but it has a slow incubation period and can be cured by a freaking THIRD LEVEL SPELL. A huge quantity of people could be cured at once through 10th level magic. 

And those of Toril can cast 10th level magic. And ELEVENTH LEVEL MAGIC. And they have technomancy of the highest order -- medicine and genetics, combined. The fact that the virus is magical would mean little to my people -- a doctor in a one-building town could cure this disease without breaking a sweat. 

"Take two Pills o' Curing and call me in the morning." 

The Angels would be selfish arrogant fools to stop innocents fleeing to Toril. The Angels could easily cure them themselves, and even if they refused, my people could cure them in days, if not hours. And they most certainly would not be affected by such a lame disease. 

Ninth level magic? C'mon! We've got hedge wizards on Toril that can come up with better stuff. 

After confirming with their 11th level divinations that this disease was created with tediously weak 9th level magic, the people of Toril welcome the sick of Oerth . . . c'mon! 

Lord Forrester -- who is feeling damn healthy right now, thank you very much.


----------



## kaboom

I cast a _wish_ spell stating: I wish that the undead being known as Acerack is not able to repel the magical influence of a helm of opposite alignment the next time one is placed on his head. Then with haste and two minds cast I teleport w/o error next to Acerack, put a helm of opposite alignment on him and teleport w/o error out.


----------



## JohnBrown

Rary orders quarantines throughout the IBKSC. Under penalty of death, no without proper authorization is allowed to leave the current city, town, village or work site.  Work will continue.  People will still be expected to go to their jobs, and fulfill their responsibilities.  A sense of normalcy is important to keep up moral (which is getting lower by the day I suspect).  Golems and other constructs will be used in policing duties -- where feasible -- on very important or critical sites (they don’t get sick).

Edena, question:

What about the planar (demons, solars, etc,) are they getting sick as well?

Edit:  Since Cure Disease works on this, Clerics with army start to heal the troops.  Civilians are cured at work, promting them to go back to work all that much quicker.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(ooc-are relic and ritual spells allowed?-in reference to Kaboom's 2 mind spell.)


----------



## Uvenelei

I begin restoring order throught the Crescent. Quarantines are set up and order is reestablished. I imagine this will be easier in Aaqa, where everyone is fanatically lawful.
Priests are set to work casting Remove Disease and more powerful curing spells on eveyone they can find. Aurican, meanwhile, puts his Pheonix heritage to work; he can cast Remove Disease at will an unlimited number of times per day, once per person. I also begin research into discovering _how_ the virus was created, such as the spells used to make it.


----------



## kaboom

*Re: ooc: are R&R spells allowed?*

if they are't then the attack is called off.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Edena, we have to talk. It suffices to say, I think you've missed some posts. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> The Angel looking at Forrester is angry.
> To Forrester, it looks and feels like he is looking into the sun, in the desert, at high noon.
> He feels the anger of the other Angels too, all around him, like the shimmering heat from molten metal.
> 
> Angelic voices whispers:
> 
> You forsook Irongate ...
> You forsook those who pleaded for your intervention ...
> You forsook them to eternal suffering ...
> You forsook them to endless horror and pain ...
> You are guilty ...
> Guilty ...
> You have committed a great crime ...
> You are guilty ...
> 
> The battering is like being hit by the blows of titans, from all sides, knocking Forrester first this way and that.
> There is nothing he can do to avoid the blows.
> No amount of self protection stops them from penetrating through.
> 
> Now will you forsake your people?
> Will you leave them to die?
> Will you allow those who trust in you to perish in this way?
> Will you allow Oerth to perish in this way?
> Will you forsake your people as you forsook Irongate?
> Will you forsake your people as you forsook Irongate?
> WILL YOU FORSAKE YOUR PEOPLE AS YOU FORSOOK IRONGATE?
> *




Here's how I've seen the Irongate tale progress:

1) Irongate calls for the help of the UC
2) Acererak says he'll let half of them live if I don't interfere.
3) I say that he should back down and allow me to evacuate Irongate completely. And if he doesn't, I'll crush him. 
4) HE says that he is ACCEPTING MY ULTIMATUM. (After insulting me a few times  ). 

Then Turn 3 starts. 

5) Edena posts that because Acererak pulls back, the people of Irongate ATTACK HIM! Which is just completely and totally incorrect -- the deal was he pulls back, I get them out over the next month. 

6) Maudlin, as Acererak, correctly states that he's not going to go for being attacked, and says that he eats the forces going after him. 

7) Edena states that Irongate falls, and Acererak eats hundreds of thousands of souls. BUT:

8) When I bring up to Maudlin/Acererak that he broke his word, he says that he only attacked those attacking him (which shouldn't have happened in the first place). I think to myself fine, if some people left Irongate to go after you, fair enough, but I'm going to start the evacuation now. 

9) He complains that the evacuation is going to take a whole month, but he'll deal with it. 

So basically Maudlin/Acererak and I have come to the understanding that:

1) Irongate has not fallen, 
2) He's pulled back (as long as he's not attacked, which he shouldn't be), and 
3) I'm CURRENTLY evacuating the inhabitants, slowly, with teleportation circles. It should take a month, I figure. Not a quick process. 

. . . 

And then you post that the Angels are beating me up because I forsook Irongate. In fact, they mention it a few times. 

Never mind their hypocrisy for not interfering, but yelling at me for not intefering. Even though I did.  

Never mind the fact that they yelled at me for asking them to protect Toril while I was on Oerth, because they thought I was being all warlike . . . and now, they're ordering me BACK to Oerth. 

The fact is that I saved Irongate by getting, through sheer diplomacy, Acererak to back down. 

Of course, now they're all sick and they'll all probably die horribly from the disease, but that's not the point. 

The point is, I didn't deserve the Angel abuse!!!

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

*An Apology*

Sorry if I was a bit snippy during my last two posts, Edena. You are in the middle of truly HUGE and wonderful task, and I can see how things might slip by you -- especially the Irongate thing. 

A Humble Forrester


----------



## William Ronald

Additionally, speak with dead and other necromantic spells are used on anyone who  in life would likely have knowledge of the disease or a cure.  This is done in the Kevellond League, in Suhfang, and in allied territories. (Until Darkness posts, I represent his interests.  Erypt is a very old country.)

Also, the real life analogue of Erypt, Egypt, had the master physician Imhotep.


----------



## Forrester

As I posted earlier, I can cure my people within about a week's time. 

But I cannot cure others -- for I'm not leaving the place where my troops have dug in. And there are many civilians out there who need our help. 

So I will do the following: 

One hundred sick individuals of every race, class, and strength will be sent back to Toril, in quarantine. The Angels will be asked to stand aside -- and they should, for what we are doing here is the gods' work. And as we have 11th level magic, we should be able to easily protect ourselves from catching the disease. 

And the research will begin. 

A team of epic archmages will create a small pocket dimension in which the laws of physics and magic work as the do on Oerth/Greyspace, not as they work in Toril/Realmspace. 

When outside of that pocket dimension, the archmages and clerics (well, we call them doctors, actually) will cast many (11th level!) divinations in order to determine what the best route is of curing the disease using Oerthian magic and/or technology. Divinations will be cast to suggest tomes to be found on Oerth that might give news of how the disease works, but I am guessing that this is not a disease only native to Oerth. But perhaps it is -- perhaps it has never been seen anywhere else. But we will check . . . there will be many divinations and maybe even an 11th-level Wish or two cast. 

And 11th level magic can do a lot, I understand. 

One helluva lot. 

When inside the pocket dimension, the cleric/doctors will try to use the methods discovered through divination and Wish to treat the sick, using their lesser magics and lesser technologies.


And I await an update from them . . . anxiously. 


Forrester


----------



## Creamsteak

My Clerics and Druids will be used to help secure military safety by concecrating the sleeping grounds of my armies. The disease was earlier stated to be evil and necromantic so circle's of protection against evil will be set up around soldier quarters and facilities to protect my men from being infected.

We will also attempt to remove disease from infected soldiers and all together attempt to maintain military security.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel GnomeWorks slowly enters his large hall, looking as exhausted as he felt.  He winds his way through the room to his black leather chair, and lands in it.  He then turns it, so that he can better look out the large windows over his vast technological empire.

"Well, we have done well, I'd say." He mutters to himself. "We have managed to keep the disease out of the Lortmils."

He turns towards the desk, sighing.  He then goes over the map one more time.

"We have lost the Iron League... most of the Eastern League is gone... all that is left is Chauntosbergen, and the Lortmils."

Kessel glances at the map, then burrows through his left sleeve.  When he pulls it back it, it is holding the Ace of Diamonds.

"Well, we should have taken you out long ago.  You're pointless to have hidden up there, now." He says, and lets the card drop onto the desk.  It floats down casually, to cover the Pomarj.

"Hmm... what else do we have here?" He muses, continuing to dig through his sleeve. 

He pulls out his small hand once more, and examines the Ace of Spades.  He looks it over careful, determining it's usefulness.  As he examines it, he begins to hold it with both hands, endlessly turning it, beholding the beauty of the curves of the edges of the card, the designs on its back.

"Always a wild one, you were.  Untrustworthy." Kessel speaks with no expression. "However, now is a desperate time.  Even those we do not trust must be called into service, to stop what is before us."

He looks at it edgewise, and with a flick of his wrist, it sails out beyond the desk in a circular motion.  It comes back quickly, to rest neatly upon a stack of cards, which is not as thick as it should be.  It is a perfect, pearly white, and appears to have never been used.

Kessel looks at it. "So be it." He mutters.

The telephone on his desk rings suddenly with loud impertinance. "Damn thing," He curses, and lifts it with as much violence as his tiny frame can muster. 

"Yes? ... Certainly. ... Now?  Right... ... Of course I can... ... Why can't... ... Alright!" He slams the phone down in disgust.

"Damn scientists.  Always needing supervision.  I am certainly interested in their progress, but why can't I read about it in _Discover_ like everyone else does?" As he hops down from his chair, a single card drops from his sleeve down onto the floor. 

"Oh, dear - can't lose that one, now, can we?" He says, and bends over to pick it up.  He dusts it off lightly, and replaces it back into his sleeve - without examining it's face.

Kessel whistles a lively tune, kicks his desk, and walks over to the door.  He proceeds to jump up and open it, and walk through it, slamming it behind him with much force.

And once more, all is quiet and dark in the hall of the one called Kessel GnomeWorks.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh dear oh dear*

Anabstercorian teleports to speak to Iuz himself.

"I think that any argument we may have once had for me betraying you is quite null, now.  Vecna is too much of a treat to be allowed to continue to exist.  His disease may well bring about the goal of my Solistarim underlings, but I and they know that in the end, it will destroy their goal of holding the Flannae.  We had considered sending you against them without our aid and letting you weaken each other and swooping in to consume the fallen, but this is no longer feasible.  We have no intention of allowing your failure to result in our failure.  I will be frank."

He stares him straight in the eye.

"I will support you in fighting Vecna with ALL of my strength.  Vecna can go pork his mammal harlot all Ilsensine-damned day, for what I care.  In addition, I will turn efforts to fighting the disease.

He leaves.

***

He keeps his word.  In a sense.

People who are dying of the disease are found dead the next morning - Not of the disease, but of a single bullet through the head...


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Oh dear oh dear*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian teleports to speak to Iuz himself.
> 
> Vecna is too much of a treat to be allowed to continue to exist.  *




Freudian slip, Illithid?


----------



## William Ronald

Druids and other experts on plants, animals, mold, fungi, and mineralogists are employed in the Kevellond League to investigate possible cures. Anything of possible use is noted.  Any discoveries are shared with Gnomeworks and anyone else researching a cure.  (If we stumble across a common weed that cures the common cold, we pass that along. The main goal is a cure.) Bards, scholars, sages, and even barkeepers are asked about their knowledge of diseases and cures. Priests, druids, and seers work with sages and scientists to try to target a cure.  Their efforts are shared internationally.  Quite literally, anyone on Oerth who can help is asked to help.  (With the exception of the people who started this.)

In the interim, Archcleric Hazen, Heward, Keoghtom and Murlynd will try to cure as many people as they can.  As will all those in the Kevellond League with cure disease abilities.  

Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League, addresses a group of experts. Some are scholars. Others are just wise old people from small villages.

"We need your effort and your wisdom.  Work with your team leaders and try to find anything that will help.  Even old tales may provide the key to the cure.  We will not surrender or back down in the face of this threat."

"Team leaders, forward what you have found to the contacts we have given you.  The cure may be of a magical or mundane nature.  It may even be right before us.  We shall not succumb to the Red Death."

The disease is reference to known mundane and magical conditions and similarities and differences are noted.  All work is forwarded to the Lortmils Technocracy and other allies in this fight against disease.

(Everyone who is looking for a cure, please post your efforts.  I refuse to be beat.  In real life, I have seen people survive what many deemed hopeless.)

Strangely enough, chamber pots bearing the supposed likenesses of Vecna, Acerak, and the Church of Shade leadership become quite popular in the Kevellond League.  (Walk, do not run to your dictionaries.)


----------



## Maudlin

Finally, Acererak replies from within his crypt beneath the earth.

What pretty death, all over the world. I can see their souls, you know. Tormented and twisting, haunted by the knowledge of their families dying, of dying themselves. They will find peace, eventually. My peace. Not the ones that survive though. Their minds will break first, before they die.

(pause)

I did not spread this plague. I did not.

I created it, yes. Nature creates hundreds, and relies on the critters of the earth to spread them. Not I, I was more merciful. I infected only a small number of people with no possible escape to the outside world, as something of an experiment, really.

But that's not what happened. No, they *did* get into the outside world. They were taken there. Stolen from me against my will.

Look to your grandiose saviour for the cause of this disease! Look to Forrester! He infected all of you! Not a single of your civilians would be dead, but for his vainglorious meddling in my affairs. They would have gone towards their fate quietly, with a measure of dignity. But lo, a hero came, and took them to a brave new world!

I name it the Judas Kiss Plague. Forrester, you sought to save, but doomed them all.

I had claimed the people of Irongate. They were MINE! You do not steal from me! You do not threaten me, you do not bluff me! You may think you have, but when the piper comes calling, the price is a millionfold. Remember that.


----------



## Maudlin

Well, my take on the Irongate thing is that they were pretty much routed by the end of last turn (our deal occurred in between turns), and that is when Acererak gorged himself. Only small pocketfulls of Irongaters were still on their feet (and already infected) when I promised to leave them alone.

These were the ones corralled off for Forrester to pick up. If any of those attacked me, it is probably because lines of communication aren't that crystal clear in a war, but it was an insignificant number, I think.

So I agree with Forrester that he didn't mean to abandon them, that never happened. He did mull over his decision for quite some time while they were dying, trying to find a 'peaceful' solution. Edena had posted the cry for help early on, and only really Varnaith responded. When Forrester was beseeched directly, he started considering it, and I spread the plague as a precaution. So maybe that's what the Angels were talking about, the whole 'All that is needed for the triumph of evil is for a good man to do nothing' deal, but in that case everyone is guilty.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A week has now passed since the horrific news of the Red Death was learned.

  Forrester is well on his way to completely immunizing his entire army.
  Other Powers are well on their way to immunizing their armies also (but not their civilian populations.)
  All law and order remains broken down over vast areas.
  In those areas where order exists, it is because the military is present.

  The Dark Union still has not manifested any cases of the illness, nor has the Scarlet Brotherhood.

  And, something else of great interest ...

  The Planars, indeed, are immune to the disease.

  So are the Fae.
  Both the Faerie, and their evil Unseelie rivals, are completely immune to the disease.

  And what's more, the elves - all of the elves, including the drow and half elves and winged elves and every kind of elf - are also immune.

  And what is most amazing of all - the KENDER that Forrester brought from Toril are immune!!
  The kender have always claimed that they were a form of elf, and related to all elves, and that the story of the Graygem creating them out of dwarves was a lie.
  Apparently, they have been proven right.

  The Alliance of the Crescent (Uvenelei) has invented something - I am waiting to see if Uvenelei releases it.

  Also, it would appear that the Kevellond League has invented a disease of their own.
  This disease has only one victim:  the disease started by Acererak.

  The Lortmil Technomancy has been successful in created early prototypes of microscopic golems.
  Golems small enough to comfortably fit into the bloodstream of any human, demihuman, or humanoid.
  However, the technology is not yet ready for mass use (consider the magnitude of what is being done here!)

  The Lortmil Technomancy has identified what this ancient disease is.  
  It comes from the great (and legendarily notorious) creations of the Suel necromancers of the Arcane Age, from the Suel Imperium.  
  It is a weak version of one of these ancient and terrible diseases.
  The Lortmil Technomancy is able to notify Forrester of certain kinds of substances that will slow down the disease - a mixture of antibiotics, herbs, and substances reputed to have magical properties.

  The Lortmil Technomancy is working on an innoculation against the disease.
  The Lortmil Technomancy is having to emplace magic within every innoculation, and some of the innoculation itself has to be made of magical substances.  
  Because the illness is a virus, not a bacteria, it is making matters worse.
  However, the Lortmil Technomancy is making slow progress.

  - - -

  In what must be the most infuriating of all things to Forrester, the Angels do not permit anyone (including Forrester) to travel to Realmspace.
  They do not even speak again.
  Their decision, cannot be appealed.
  Realmspace, is closed.

  However, Forrester can circumvent this problem by going to the Ethereal Plane.
  There, he can send messages to Toril, and have his scientists and clerics meet him there.
  From there, they can create their pocket plane and conduct their research.

  In other words, Forrester can do everything he stated he was doing, except it cannot be done on Toril or in Realmspace.

  The Angels are adamant.  
  The Angels, do not change their minds.
  Now, if Forrester wishes to give battle to the Angels to force the passage to Realmspace, then I need to know ...

  The Angels took no civilians from Oerth because EVERYONE protested when they initially tried, and I the Moderator had to rule the Angels could not help.
  If they could have rescued the civilian population, they would have rescued the civilian population, but I was forced to rule they could not, because of all the protests I received.
  And now, once more, the Angels cannot directly intervene on Oerth, to stop the illness.  Anymore than they could come and take civilians offplanet to Realmspace.

  I the Moderator appreciate Forrester's anger.
  I would be angry if I were Forrester.
  Mind you, what the Angels said and did (and are doing) is IC, not an OOC attempt to humiliate or ruin things.

  Why will the Angels not allow Forrester to take innocent, sick people to Toril, where they could be cured en mass, and everything made ok?
  The Angels aren't saying IC.

  However, I will tell you why OOC.

  If Forrester starts rescuing the civilian population of Oerth, and taking them to Toril for treatment, Vecna the Insane intends to enhance Acererak's disease from a 9th level plague, into a 10th level plague.
  If Vecna does so, the disease will incubate - not in 3 to 4 weeks, but in 3 to 4 DAYS - and most of Oerth will be dead or dying by the start of Turn 4.  
  Forrester won't be able to evacuate people quickly enough - he will be barely able to save even his own people.

  Furthermore, the Angels know that Kalanyr is close to attaining 10th level magic, and quite capable at that point of starting a 10th level plague of his own.
  Then, once more, the entire world of Oerth will be threatened with wipe-out in a single Turn.

  There are plenty of other evil powers on Oerth, who are all too eager to attain 10th level magic, and all too eager to exterminate everyone else on the planet, as well, and the Angels know it.

  And that's 10th level magic.

  Against the might of an 11th level plague, there is no hope of victory.
  11th level magic could counter the effects of an 11th level plague, on a case by case basis.
  In other words, Toril could - barely - manage to save itself, after MASSIVE numbers of fatalities.

  On Oerth, with the Power with the 11th level magic having inflicted the plague, and all the other Powers only having 10th level magic to defend themselves, they would be no hope at all.

  The Angels are furious, sickened, horrified - being what they are - by this prospect.
  The Angels, wish to force the issue of stopping the monsters who would inflict such plagues, or magically aid those who would inflict such plagues.
  The Angels cannot themselves intervene, or they would - they would attack Vecna and Acererak (and they would die too.  Vecna is stronger than they are.)
  Since they themselves cannot intervene, they are forcing the issue with Forrester and his Oerthian allies.
  They do not wish to see this kind of thinking flourishing, research being employed to create ever more horrible and lethal plagues, until the plague is created that destroys not only Oerth, but also Toril.
  Such is their thinking.

  Now, if Vecna had been stopped, the Angels would not be stopping transport to Toril now.
  Yet, there Vecna is, in all his horrific madness, and he is an immediate threat to Oerth, and a possible threat to Toril itself.
  The Angels know that Vecna will not stop, ever, until both Toril and Oerth are his, and the last small spark of resistance in the last dark corner of both Crystal Spheres, has been extinguished.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Why has Vecna not already enhanced Acererak's disease with his 10th level magic?
  It would seem the most logical thing to do, wouldn't it, because then Vecna would win, right?

  Vecna is not logical.
  Vecna, is insane.

  Vecna is too preoccupied with his Queen and slavegirl, Ahlissa, to be bothered with the problems of Servitors.
  Vecna is rather enjoying the spectacle of everyone sweating, suffering, being afraid.
  He doesn't want to ruin it.  He wants to prolong it as long as possible.

  But if Forrester starts rescuing everyone, then Vecna's wrath will be aroused, and then he will enhance the disease, and instead of taking 2 to 3 weeks to incubate, it will take 2 to 3 days.

  The Angels are sincerely hoping that Vecna is delivered to them alive.
  They intend to punish him.
  Trust me when I say their punishment will fit the crime.

  - - -

  Of course Forrester did not deserve the abuse of the Angels, Forrester!
  However, Angels are, well, Angels.  They say and do things for reasons of their own that are never understood by mortals.


----------



## JohnBrown

A new age seems to be taking form in the IBKSC.  Due to the power vacuum caused by Iuz’s self-imposed absence, a calmer more stable sensibility seems to taking hold.  The wild swings of politeness to wild brutality are quickly being replaced by cold, determined practicality.  Rary, it seems, is quickly leaving his mark.

Rumors start to trickle out of Dorakaa about a brief power struggle between the Boneheart and Rary.  While the details of the various stories are sketchy and conflicting, they all end the same – with the death of Vayne, arch-mage and member of the Lesser Boneheart and the capitulation of the rest.

Measures to combat the plague are quickly enacted.  Throughout the military forces the clerics (now being called Culture Officers) move through the forces – by rank -- applying cure disease spells.  The only way to for a solider to receive such a spell is to be at his post when the Culture Officer arrives.  

Throughout the IBKSC civilian population the Culture Officers also begin the curing process, again working by rank – government officials, security forces, intelligence forces, scientists, engineers, military industry workers, educators, and finally everyone else.  Once again, they only those who are at work when the Culture Officers arrive are cured.

Additional reports trickle out of the IBKSC.  Reports that many might find disturbing.  No mercy is shown to those too sick to be at work or at their posts.  Only so many can be cured a day, and there is not enough time to be concerned about the weak and unproductive.  

Critically sick soldiers are allowed to be tortured and brutalized by their former comrades increasing the morale of the cruel creatures, humans, and humanoids that make up the IBKSC armies.

The property of terminally ill civilians is redistributed amongst those that are not.  Whether they are actually dead or not is not a consideration.  In some cases entire villages are stripped of wealth or useful materials, leaving only ghost towns.

Those that do die find no peace even in death as undead begin to swell the IBKSC armies.

Rary sends identical letters to Vecna and Acerak.  They say simply:

“Thank you for separating our wheat from our chaff.  We will come out of this stronger.  It seems that you have made your first mistake, and I am sure it will not be your last.”  

Letters also go out to the various members of the anti-Vecna/Shade alliance.

“We of the IBKSC are not able healers.  Quite the contrary actually.  It may be, however, that our expertise in the infliction of pain and disease may help those of you who are of a more benign disposition.  We offer the services of those necromancers among us who specialize in disease to work with your healers to find a cure to this plague.  Perhaps working on the problem from both sides will bring about a cure faster.”

A second set of letters also goes out to all nations and powers

“We stand beside those who would not be slaves and pawns of Vecna and the Shade.”

“ To those who would stand with the Master of Secrets…consider this a warning.”


----------



## Maudlin

You are quite welcome, Rary.

For further culling of the weak, I suggest switching them to a diet of nails, draining half their blood, and making them run into brick walls at high speeds.

Regards,
  Acererak.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Slowly and very painfully, order is restored across the Flanaess.
  Almost entirely at gunpoint, or swordpoint.

  With the civilian governments in collapse, and a greater number of the officials dead or in hiding, military takeover is necessary in almost every country as a prerequisite to restoring any order at all.
  A grim military rule is established in the Empire of Iuz, as per John Brown's statement.

  I must assume that strict military rule, less dark than John Brown's but strict nevertheless, is established in the Kevellond League, Baklunish Confederation, Orcreich, the Alliance of the Crescent, the Kingdom of Keoland, the Pomarj, and the Sky-Sea League.
  In the Alliance of the Sunrise, less draconian measures are necessary, for the elves are immune to the disease.
  In the Coalition of Light and Shadow, the faerie - immune to the disease - become the actual day to day rulers, and I am assuming they are much more gentle towards their panicked populations, being inherently good as they are.

  The plague never hit the Solistarim or the drow and their allies, so their societies are unchanged - although I'm sure this was an eye-opener for even them.
  The Lortmil Technomancy remains under civilian rule, alone among the nations around it, for the plague was halted before it got a hold in their country.  The military cordon around the Lortmil Technomancy is now as solid and unbreakable as a Summoning Circle designed to protect against Fiends.
  In the Dark Union, and in the Tilvanot Peninsula among the Scarlet Brotherhood, there is a vast sigh of relief that somehow the plague missed them.
  This is generally attributed to the God Emperor.
  It is said that the God Emperor himself kept the plague at bay, and saved his people.

  As a direct result, churches to the God Emperor start sprouting up like weeds from the Bone March to Medegia, and the faithful flock in droves to pray to their benign savior.
  Their loyalty to him is now fanatic.
  Anyone in the Dark Union who so much as even speaks an ill word about the God Emperor, or denies his divinity, is set upon.
  Despite everything the God Emperor can do to stop the situation, his overly euthusiastic followers burn and destroy hundreds of churches of other faiths across the Dark Union, and kill those they consider infidels and traitors.
  When the God Emperor sends his army to stop this, his followers stop, but the followers of the other religions got the message, and most of them pick up and flee the Dark Union, or flee into the havens of Adri Forest and the Grandwood.
  The Lost Elves, alone, do not worship the God Emperor, nor are they much affected by what is going on around them.

  All this worship and adoration is sufficient.
  Congratulations, Serpenteye.
  Your character is now a Demipower.  His PL increases to 5, as Divinity becomes his.

  Few ever considered that it was Acererak, sending the antidote out via his Minions in secret, who saved the Dark Union and the Tilvanot Peninsula from the dark fate bequeathed to everyone else.
  Few in the Dark Union even conceive that Acererak could have been involved at all.

  Among the Scarlet Brotherhood, most guess the truth.
  Among the nations being hit by the plague, the truth is all too painfully obvious, even if the details of the truth are not known.


----------



## Maudlin

Do my scouts find the southern Hellfurnaces abandoned? Can we set up there without meaningful opposition?


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak causes another Sending, taking the guise of a goldenhaired Solar, speaking with compassion in his eyes and wrathful indignation in his powerful voice.

Peoples of Oerth! Your leaders have forsaken you! 

Their lust for power caused this pestilence to be unleashed. It has been festering for over a week now, and hardly another week left before its lethal effects are unleashed. Who are they healing? Themselves! They know they cannot cure the entire population of the world in a week, so they save themselves and let you die!

Join Vecna. He is Redeemed, and has been anointed by the gods to deliver Oerth from this scourge. Pledge your soul to him, and you are saved. Your false leaders cannot help you. Your false leaders will not help you. Join Vecna or perish.

If you are unwilling, we have discovered another cure, but it is hard to reach. Those making a pilgrimage in the Vast Swamp of Sunndi with peace in their hearts will find an edifice there. Praying by that edifice will also lift the Plague from your flesh. The road is difficult, but the prize is life.

Choose.


----------



## JohnBrown

Rary dispatches a 3 PL force of fighters, mages and Cultural Officers to secure Tenser's tower.  Since it lies with my territory, and Tenser is dead, no need for it to go to waste.  Both Rary and Robilar are intimately familiar with the inherent defenses of the place, and both are also intimately familiar with its layout.  Maps and all available information will be given to the commanders to help make the take over of the place (and Magepoint if that isn't already under my control), run as quickly and smoothly as possible. The place is not large and if one knows the do's and don't of the place (which my forces do).  The take over should be quick and painless (I hope  )  


Edena:
Since I have heard nothing about an opposition to my annexing of the Abbor-Alz.  Am I safe in assuming that they now belong to me?

Edit: Needless to say, anyone member of the IBKSC who decides to make a pilgramge to the Vast Swamp suddenly becomes Demon-Chow


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Yes, Acererak, your scouts secure the southern Hellfurnaces.
  They are abandoned, so the seizing is easy.

  Yes, Iuz, you are able to take the Abbor Alz.  The independent monsters and people there are unable to mount an organized resistance.

  - - -

  Everyone (and that includes you, Melkor, Serpenteye, Mr. Draco, Maudlin, Rhialto) - Your Seers are all reporting that Vecna is going to do something truly awful.
  Something truly insane.
  If he is not stopped.
  If he is not killed.
  Before the end of Turn 4 (the next Turn), it will happen.

  And your Seers are able to deduce what it is Vecna is going to do.

  Vecna is going to open a Gate, and let the Elder Ones into Greyspace.
  He is also going to use his 10th level magic to stab a poisoned knife into the very vitals of Oerth, creating a 10th level plague that will cause all that grows - tree, brush, and grass - upon Oerth to become poisoned, twisted, and / or evil.
  He also is going to attack, with all his Legions, in order to stop you from researching any way to save yourselves from Acererak's plague.  And he will strengthen that plague, so that it cannot be cured by anything short of a Wish or Miracle spell.
  He also intends to storm the City of the Gods, with the specific intent of awakening it, so that it will bring it's weapons of superscience to bear upon you all.
  He intends to escape into his pocket dimension, while your world dies, and watch it all from a safe distance.
  When it all is over, he intends to return, with 11th level magic, subdue the Elder Ones, and rule over a world of the Living Dead.

  Only the Suel and those allied with them (such as the Dark Union and Shade) will be spared, for Vecna intends to take them with him into the Pocket Dimension.
  And even they will forevermore be his slaves.

  Vecna intends to do all of that.
  Vecna ... will ... do all of that.
  Unless you stop him.
  Unless you kill him.

  (I am sorry, folks.  It is my misfortune to have to play Vecna.  
  And if I do not play Vecna as Vecna truly is, I am doing you all a discourtesy, and insulting your intelligence.
  It is up to you, what you do with this information.  I would seriously suggest that you do something.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am terminating this thread, for it is nearly full.
  It is close to the 200 post mark.

  Everyone, please post to the new thread I have created.

  Turn 3 is by no means over.


----------



## Black Omega

*!*

Coalition of Light and Shadow
Highfolk
Red Death + One Week

Siobhan's Study is not half as neat as it once was...numerous stacks of paper and parchment littering the tables and chairs.  Siobhan herself is nearly unrecognizable under the sealed white environmental suit, breathing mask and heavy gloves.

"To the Circle of Eight, It's an honor to be in touch with you again.  I hope the research into the plague is coming along well.  The technocracy and the Torillians remain free of it.  Get in touch with them to coordinate research on how to stop, or at least slow the plague.  The more we can slow it the more can be healed by our clerics.  Thank you and best wishes.  
Siobhan Silirevnur."

A knock at the door disturbs the fae's plotting "Just slide the papers under the door, Morre!  Make sure they were treated first!"  

"good news!"  comes the voice through the door "The plague won't effect us!  Elves and fae are immune!"

Siobhan yanks off her mask, panting a little "Great....I was starting to feel claustriphobic.  Ok..ok..come on in then...we've still got orders to get out."

"To Azaghul Doomhammer, Warden of the Sepia and Perren March.  We've sent all the clerics we can to help stem the tide of the disease.    Do your best to restore order, but as peacefully as possible.  The people are panicked and it's understandable.  But they are still our people...be as gentle as you can but get the job done.  We have to be ready in case of attack.  Siobhan."


----------

